# How many posts until you graduate from Puritanboard Freshman?



## Jon 316

Ok, so this reads a bit like 'when do I move into secondary school', but seriously, is it like a million posts or something? I've tried to find some info on this from the website. 

What are the different ranks and how many posts are related to each rank?


----------



## steven-nemes

I think you need a certain amount of "Thanked"s...?


----------



## OPC'n

Yeah, I just like to talk a lot no matter my title! It's in my genes so you can thank my Irish ancestors! 

-----Added 3/4/2009 at 06:33:49 EST-----

Sorry I only read the title! Yeah, I think it has to do with how much you like to talk!


----------



## Jon 316

steven-nemes said:


> I think you need a certain amount of "Thanked"s...?



ah, so what you mean is 'your posts need to not 'suck'!?


----------



## Theognome

I think 500 posts is the sophomore mark, and 1,000 is for junior, and two grand for senior. I dunno what's after that.

Theognome


----------



## SemperEruditio

Looking for status on the PB??


----------



## Jon 316

SemperEruditio said:


> Looking for status on the PB??



I am a sinful fallen wretch, of course I am looking for status.


----------



## SemperEruditio

Why not start meaningless threads too boost your post count.....


----------



## Jon 316

SemperEruditio said:


> Why not start meaningless threads too boost your post count.....



have you not noticed? My posts are meaningless!


----------



## Theognome

I've mastered that technique...

Theognome


----------



## TaylorOtwell

500 posts.... just thought I would capitalize on this opportunity to gain another post. Thanks.


----------



## Zenas

Huh?


----------



## TaylorOtwell

Zenas said:


> Huh?


 
What? (+2)


----------



## Theognome

Zenas said:


> Huh?



Yup.

Theognome


----------



## SemperEruditio

This...

-----Added 3/4/2009 at 07:03:30 EST-----

...is...

-----Added 3/4/2009 at 07:04:15 EST-----

ridiculous.


----------



## Zenas

Err?


----------



## Dearly Bought

Ah.


----------



## Theognome

(Insert dipthong here)

Theognome


----------



## SemperEruditio




----------



## Theognome

SemperEruditio said:


>



Why, this is the most civil we've been to each other in any thread. We must be getting sanctified or something...

Theognome


----------



## Rich Koster

Jon 316 said:


> steven-nemes said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you need a certain amount of "Thanked"s...?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ah, so what you mean is 'your posts need to not 'suck'!?
Click to expand...


for the KJV only would that be "sucketh"?


----------



## matt01

Don't waste your time worrying about the number of posts that you can put up...


----------



## SemperEruditio

-----Added 3/4/2009 at 07:21:44 EST-----



Theognome said:


> SemperEruditio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why, this is the most civil we've been to each other in any thread. We must be getting sanctified or something...
> 
> Theognome
Click to expand...


----------



## Theognome

sans nom said:


> Don't waste your time worrying about the number of posts that you can put up...



Well, Brad certainly won't worry- even though he changed his avatar.

Theognome


----------



## Dearly Bought

Dipthong is such an amazing word.


----------



## Theognome

Dearly Bought said:


> Dipthong is such an amazing word.



It is, but oxymoron is even better.

Theognome


----------



## PresbyDane

Go to bed you guys


----------



## Hamalas

Ahem


----------



## Theognome

Hamalas said:


> Ahem



Yes? You have something to say?

Theognome


----------



## PresbyDane

We are waiting...


----------



## Hamalas

I'm so glad you asked! Now I got two posts in. Oh the cleverness of me!


----------



## PresbyDane

OH Jef fa fa OH Jef fa fa, whitout me you would "bip"
I am the cleaver star of this thread and the guy most tired


----------



## Theognome

I wonder when a mod is gonna close this thread due to our silliness?

Theognome


----------



## janimar

I am new to Puritanboard and I can see that this is just silliness but then again I just got started.


----------



## PresbyDane

You are very welcome to join this esteemed conversation


----------



## Theognome

Aren't you supposed to be too tired to post or sumthin?

Theognome


----------



## PresbyDane

Sorry I have gone past that point


----------



## Theognome

Martin Marsh said:


> Sorry I have gone past that point



Well, then that explains why you're posting like a man on his 32nd wind. Hang in there, tiger!

Theognome


----------



## nicnap

Wow...I cannot believe that I actually read this entire thread. It is quite entertaining; I must say.


----------



## Theognome

nicnap said:


> Wow...I cannot believe that I actually read this entire thread. It is quite entertaining; I must say.



Here's a new phrase- The patience of Nicnap...

Theognome


----------



## PresbyDane




----------



## Mindaboo

> Why, this is the most civil we've been to each other in any thread. We must be getting sanctified or something...



I read this to Brad as I was laughing. He responded, "It must have been Bill again."  We are really getting to know each other here.



> Well, Brad certainly won't worry- even though he changed his avatar.


----------



## Grace Alone

Thanks for the laughs, guys! It's good to do that now and then!


----------



## Theognome

Mindaboo! Where's Hoops and Yoyo?!? MY MIND!!!!!!!

Theognome


----------



## Edward

Is this the official thread for bumping your number of posts?

Or perhaps I should start a new thread for that express purpose.


----------



## Mindaboo

> Mindaboo! Where's Hoops and Yoyo?!? MY MIND!!!!!



They are hanging out with your yard gnomes. 


I couldn't find one I liked. I didn't think anyone had noticed.


----------



## Theognome

Edward said:


> Is this the official thread for bumping your number of posts?
> 
> Or perhaps I should start a new thread for that express purpose.



This'll do.

Theognome

-----Added 3/4/2009 at 10:01:44 EST-----



Mindaboo said:


> Mindaboo! Where's Hoops and Yoyo?!? MY MIND!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are hanging out with your yard gnomes.
> 
> 
> I couldn't find one I liked. I didn't think anyone had noticed.
Click to expand...


You're right- no one noticed.

Theognome


----------



## PresbyDane

I still need to know what a 32nd wind is? And whatever it is I am not on it, I do not do drugs


----------



## Theognome

Martin Marsh said:


> I still need to know what a 32nd wind is? And whatever it is I am not on it, I do not do drugs



Silly Dane. A 'second wind' is a term used to describe a new burst of energy after being tired for some time. So the 32nd wind is a humorous play on this term.

Theognome


----------



## Mindaboo

I changed my picture, it looks more like me now.


----------



## PresbyDane

Theognome said:


> Martin Marsh said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still need to know what a 32nd wind is? And whatever it is I am not on it, I do not do drugs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silly Dane. A 'second wind' is a term used to describe a new burst of energy after being tired for some time. So the 32nd wind is a humorous play on this term.
> 
> Theognome
Click to expand...


Hey no picking on "the Dane" we are close to being your only allies in anything, and our population of close to 6 million really makes a difference


----------



## Theognome

Mindaboo said:


> I changed my picture, it looks more like me now.



YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY!

Theognome

-----Added 3/4/2009 at 10:08:20 EST-----



Martin Marsh said:


> Hey no picking on "the Dane" we are close to being your only allies in anything, and our population of close to 6 million really makes a difference



Well, if you ever come to visit, remember to turn the light off when you leave.

Theognome


----------



## Mindaboo

> YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY!



I take it you are a Hoops and YoYo fan?


----------



## Theognome

Mindaboo said:


> YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I take it you are a Hoops and YoYo fan?
Click to expand...


Nope- Just a Mindaboo fan.

Theognome


----------



## Mindaboo

> Nope- Just a Mindaboo fan.




Hahahahahahahahaha!


----------



## Jesus is my friend

I have nothing to add to this conversation

However,I have wanted to use this smilie and have not found the right thread to use it so here goes

I'm afraid I still dont have anything to add to this thread


----------



## Theognome

Jesus is my friend said:


> I have nothing to add to this conversation
> 
> However,I have wanted to use this smilie and have not found the right thread to use it so here goes
> 
> I'm afraid I still dont have anything to add to this thread



Thank you for adding so much nothing into this thread, and in such a meaningful way.

Theognome


----------



## Jesus is my friend

Theognome said:


> Jesus is my friend said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have nothing to add to this conversation
> 
> However,I have wanted to use this smilie and have not found the right thread to use it so here goes
> 
> I'm afraid I still dont have anything to add to this thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for adding so much nothing into this thread, and in such a meaningful way.
> 
> Theognome
Click to expand...


Your Welcome,Yet,I must say that even at this stage of the game I have nothing to say

However I have two posts to go to reach 400 and will not stoop so low as to begin pandering for thank you's for these posts,even though I have not recieved a thank you for this post yet,I am anticipating at least one thank you.......


----------



## Michael Doyle

my 

-----Added 3/4/2009 at 11:00:08 EST-----



-----Added 3/4/2009 at 11:00:41 EST-----

...for those counting at home, thats 4 cents


----------



## Whitefield

I'll have to post and then see.


----------



## Scottish Lass

Double-posting gets you nowhere!


----------



## Jesus is my friend

Scottish Lass said:


> Double-posting gets you nowhere!



[video=youtube;HGD22yzjxPE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HGD22yzjxPE[/video]


----------



## Michael Doyle

I agree...


----------



## Ezekiel3626

nicnap said:


> Wow...I cannot believe that I actually read this entire thread. It is quite entertaining; I must say.


----------



## kalawine

ONE! ONE more post on the Puritanboard! Ah! Ha! Ha! Ha!


----------



## Marno

Post-modernism strikes again. Meaning is meaningless. A is non-A. Apples and oranges do mix. Counting doesn't count. You are not reading this post. You are not you. Goo goo ga joob.


----------



## Solus Christus

Ezekiel3626 said:


> nicnap said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow...I cannot believe that I actually read this entire thread. It is quite entertaining; I must say.
Click to expand...


Double 

 <--- also wanted to use that smiley too (I hardly have a reason to use it )


----------



## kalawine

Solus Christus said:


> Ezekiel3626 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nicnap said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow...I cannot believe that I actually read this entire thread. It is quite entertaining; I must say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Double
> 
> <--- also wanted to use that smiley too (I hardly have a reason to use it )
Click to expand...


So! You are just a user! You are just using Bawb and the Bawb smiley! How dare you!  (Just kidding. I've secretly wanted to use the "Bawb" smiley also. I just haven't found an excuse to do so. Congratulations!)


----------



## tellville

What this thread needs is some super controversial subject to discuss:

Iguanas vs. Wombats

Who would win? 

I feel like I have earned this post


----------



## kalawine

Marno said:


> Post-modernism strikes again. Meaning is meaningless. A is non-A. Apples and oranges do mix. Counting doesn't count. You are not reading this post. You are not you. Goo goo ga joob.



 Don't forget the Church (Post?) Growth Movement. It doesn't matter how we get 'em, just look at those numbers!


----------



## Theognome

tellville said:


> What this thread needs is some super controversial subject to discuss:
> 
> Iguanas vs. Wombats
> 
> Who would win?
> 
> I feel like I have earned this post



Easy- if they fought in the street, they would both lose to a large truck running over them.

Theognome


----------



## shackleton

Number of posts is nothing, it is the number of times you have been _thanked_ that makes you someone. 

And as you can tell I am nobody.


----------



## Classical Presbyterian

sans nom said:


> Don't waste your time worrying about the number of posts that you can put up...



Sure, so says the guy who is already a Junior!


----------



## Theognome

kalawine said:


> ONE! ONE more post on the Puritanboard! Ah! Ha! Ha! Ha!



Isn't he related to the guy who has his own brand of cereal?

Theognome


----------



## tellville

It is time to revive this thread from the slums. 

Iguanas would win in space.


----------



## nicnap

Theognome said:


> nicnap said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow...I cannot believe that I actually read this entire thread. It is quite entertaining; I must say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a new phrase- The patience of Nicnap...
> 
> Theognome
Click to expand...




-----Added 3/5/2009 at 07:54:19 EST-----



kalawine said:


> ONE! ONE more post on the Puritanboard! Ah! Ha! Ha! Ha!



 THAT was good. I am in the process of reading through this again...maybe I should have broken this into two posts...hmmmm.


----------



## Theognome

Patience... patience...

Theognome


----------



## Skyler

Michael Doyle said:


> my
> 
> -----Added 3/4/2009 at 11:00:08 EST-----
> 
> 
> 
> -----Added 3/4/2009 at 11:00:41 EST-----
> 
> ...for those counting at home, thats 4 cents



4 cents?

 +  +  = 

I count 6.


----------



## nicnap

Ah, now you have given me the chance to earn yet another post. Were you referring to the patience of nicnap?


----------



## Skyler

Nicnap, you don't *need* another post. You already have 1,838!


----------



## Theognome

nicnap said:


> Ah, now you have given me the chance to earn yet another post. Were you referring to the patience of nicnap?



Would I do that?

Theognome


----------



## Skyler

Theognome said:


> nicnap said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, now you have given me the chance to earn yet another post. Were you referring to the patience of nicnap?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would I do that?
> 
> Theognome
Click to expand...


Yes.


----------



## Theognome

Skyler said:


> Theognome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nicnap said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, now you have given me the chance to earn yet another post. Were you referring to the patience of nicnap?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would I do that?
> 
> Theognome
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes.
Click to expand...


Caught red handed, I suppose.

Theognome


----------



## Skyler

Theognome said:


> Skyler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theognome said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would I do that?
> 
> Theognome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Caught red handed, I suppose.
> 
> Theognome
Click to expand...


I suppose so too.


----------



## nicnap

Skyler said:


> Nicnap, you don't *need* another post. You already have 1,838!



Yes, but I am on a quest...I am trying to make it to 24,000; if you look at my stats and see how many I average a day (it used to be .46...it has climbed slightly) and then look at how long it will take me. So, I need another post.





(I am not really trying to make it to 24,000.)


----------



## Theognome

nicnap said:


> Skyler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nicnap, you don't *need* another post. You already have 1,838!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, but I am on a quest...I am trying to make it to 24,000; if you look at my stats and see how many I average a day (it used to be .46...it has climbed slightly) and then look at how long it will take me. So, I need another post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I am not really trying to make it to 24,000.)
Click to expand...


Sorry- no caveats aloud.

Theognome


----------



## nicnap

Ah, my sincerest apologies.


----------



## Theognome

Apology accepted, Captain Nida.

Theognome


----------



## tellville

Iguanas would win in space.


----------



## Theognome

tellville said:


> Iguanas would win in space.



That's a post of a different color- Iguanas would, therefore, win in Oz.

Theognome


----------



## Grymir

tellville said:


> Iguanas would win in space.



Unless the Wombats had been assimulated by the Borg!







Then again, if the Iguanas were lead by Janeway......


----------



## tellville

Which magical world would win? Oz or Middle Earth?

I vote Oz, because Oz sounds cool and that is all that matters in important discussions such as these.


----------



## Theognome

tellville said:


> Which magical world would win? Oz or Middle Earth?
> 
> I vote Oz, because Oz sounds cool and that is all that matters in important discussions such as these.



Then the true winner is Xanth.

Theognome


----------



## Grymir

Serving humanity just by showing up!


----------



## Theognome

Grymir said:


> Serving humanity just by showing up!



Wasn't that a Twilight Zone episode?

Theognome


----------



## Skyler

tellville said:


> Which magical world would win? Oz or Middle Earth?
> 
> I vote Oz, because Oz sounds cool and that is all that matters in important discussions such as these.



I vote Chuck Norris. He takes offense at your obvious discrimination as to "cool-sounding" names.


----------



## Theognome

I've noticed that I haven't made a meaningful post on this board for several days now. I don't know if I should feel guilty or liberated...

Theognome


----------



## reformed trucker

Theognome said:


> Grymir said:
> 
> 
> 
> Serving humanity just by showing up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wasn't that a Twilight Zone episode?
> 
> Theognome
Click to expand...


"Serving Humanity" was the theme for an episode. Good memory.


----------



## Theognome

reformed trucker said:


> Theognome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grymir said:
> 
> 
> 
> Serving humanity just by showing up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wasn't that a Twilight Zone episode?
> 
> Theognome
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Serving Humanity" was the theme for an episode. Good memory.
Click to expand...


It's a cookbook!


Theognome


----------



## kalawine

Theognome said:


> kalawine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ONE! ONE more post on the Puritanboard! Ah! Ha! Ha! Ha!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't he related to the guy who has his own brand of cereal?
> 
> Theognome
Click to expand...


I do believe they are cousins. One! One more undeserved post that will elevate me to the next level on the Puritan Board! Ah! Ha! Ha! Ha! (And "Yes" for your infomation I am a nut!)


----------



## Southern Presbyterian




----------



## matt01

Classical Presbyterian said:


> sans nom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't waste your time worrying about the number of posts that you can put up...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, so says the guy who is already a Junior!
Click to expand...


But look at how long it has taken me to get there...


----------



## kalawine

Theognome said:


> reformed trucker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theognome said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wasn't that a Twilight Zone episode?
> 
> Theognome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Serving Humanity" was the theme for an episode. Good memory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a cookbook!
> 
> 
> Theognome
Click to expand...


I truly desire sir, your wit. For now I may simply have to rest in the fact that I have sense enough to appreciate it.


----------



## Theognome

kalawine said:


> Theognome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reformed trucker said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Serving Humanity" was the theme for an episode. Good memory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a cookbook!
> 
> 
> Theognome
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I truly desire sir, your wit. For now I may simply have to rest in the fact that I have sense enough to appreciate it.
Click to expand...


I truly desire, Sir, your state of residence. For now, I must be content being a Copperhead who's corpus is foundering in a forsaken land.

Theognome

PS- I now have 666 thanks. How evil of y'all!

Theognome


----------



## Grymir

With half my brain tied behind my back, just to make it fair!!


----------



## Theognome

Grymir said:


> With half my brain tied behind my back, just to make it fair!!



Brain behind your back? Are you thinking out your... Naw, I'd better not go there.

Theognome


----------



## kalawine

Theognome said:


> kalawine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theognome said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a cookbook!
> 
> 
> Theognome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I truly desire sir, your wit. For now I may simply have to rest in the fact that I have sense enough to appreciate it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I truly desire, Sir, your state of residence. For now, I must be content being a Copperhead who's corpus is foundering in a forsaken land.
> 
> Theognome
> 
> PS- I now have 666 thanks. How evil of y'all!
> 
> Theognome
Click to expand...


I pray my dear Compatriot that long before your corpus becomes inanimate (as well as that of your graceful bride) you will have the opportunity to forsake the forsaken land of snow, ice and bad linguistics and return unto the Paradise which is the South Land.

PS - No one who uses the word, "Ya'll" could possibly be conceived as being evil; three sixes or nay.


----------



## Theognome

kalawine said:


> Theognome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kalawine said:
> 
> 
> 
> I truly desire sir, your wit. For now I may simply have to rest in the fact that I have sense enough to appreciate it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I truly desire, Sir, your state of residence. For now, I must be content being a Copperhead who's corpus is foundering in a forsaken land.
> 
> Theognome
> 
> PS- I now have 666 thanks. How evil of y'all!
> 
> Theognome
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I pray my dear Compatriot that long before your corpus becomes inanimate (as well as that of your graceful bride) you will have the opportunity to forsake the forsaken land of snow, ice and bad linguistics and return unto the Paradise which is the South Land.
> 
> PS - No one who uses the word, "Ya'll" could possibly be conceived as being evil; three sixes or nay.
Click to expand...


Brother, I do so covet your prayers. I do sorely need some proper Southron colour upon the tongues of the men in the street.

Theognome


----------



## Calvinist Cowboy

Just to insert more meaninglessness into this thread, I have this deep and profound inquiry that has been nagging at me ever since I was born: "Why did the chicken cross the road?"

And yes, for all you visitors out there, we ARE REFORMED!!!


----------



## Theognome

Calvinist Cowboy said:


> Just to insert more meaninglessness into this thread, I have this deep and profound inquiry that has been nagging at me ever since I was born: "Why did the chicken cross the road?"
> 
> And yes, for all you visitors out there, we ARE REFORMED!!!



He was running for his life, for the KFC was on that street.

Theognome


----------



## DonP

Shouldn't the posts have to have some actual usefulness to count? 

But I guess since a computer counts it not a human, there is a way to cheat the system. Not implying anyone here is a cheater? 

that would be a violation of our Confessional vow to be on this site right?

-----Added 3/5/2009 at 11:26:17 EST-----

Oh I do have a useful tip I learned today. If you post within 30 min of your last post, and no one has posted in between your posts, it will be added to the last post. So you won't get another post count.

-----Added 3/5/2009 at 11:26:51 EST-----

Hmmm.... it didn't do it this time? Wonder why??


----------



## kalawine

Calvinist Cowboy said:


> Just to insert more meaninglessness into this thread, I have this deep and profound inquiry that has been nagging at me ever since I was born: "Why did the chicken cross the road?"
> 
> And yes, for all you visitors out there, we ARE REFORMED!!!



Because it was predestined from the foundation of the world?


----------



## DonP

Calvinist Cowboy said:


> Just to insert more meaninglessness into this thread, I have this deep and profound inquiry that has been nagging at me ever since I was born: "Why did the chicken cross the road?"
> 
> And yes, for all you visitors out there, we ARE REFORMED!!!



Just trying to see if only happens if you quote someone


----------



## kalawine

PeaceMaker said:


> Shouldn't the posts have to have some actual usefulness to count?



Naw... I think that we should all keep in mind that the "ranks" here mean almost nothing. (Except for the moderators that is)


----------



## Calvinist Cowboy

Theognome said:


> Calvinist Cowboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just to insert more meaninglessness into this thread, I have this deep and profound inquiry that has been nagging at me ever since I was born: "Why did the chicken cross the road?"
> 
> And yes, for all you visitors out there, we ARE REFORMED!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was running for his life, for the KFC was on that street.
> 
> Theognome
Click to expand...

 
Brilliant answer, but if I asked someone else, he would probably answer differently. hmmmm. Both of you cannot be right, else we violate the rule of noncontradiction. Oh no! I'm starting to use logic on this thread!


----------



## Grymir

Logic dictates that this thread must not die the death. I would have been a posting fool if I hadn't just traded in my futon for a cool gas stove. And had to get it from the neighbors house. Now I have to install it. See? It's not a totally useless thread.


----------



## Michael Butterfield

nicnap said:


> Wow...I cannot believe that I actually read this entire thread. It is quite entertaining; I must say.



Wow, me too!  Well, at least to the above post.


----------



## Grymir

Ahh yes the highlight of the whole thread!


----------



## tellville

Theognome said:


> tellville said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which magical world would win? Oz or Middle Earth?
> 
> I vote Oz, because Oz sounds cool and that is all that matters in important discussions such as these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then the true winner is Xanth.
> 
> Theognome
Click to expand...


I am impressed at the breadth of your reading! Xanth would very much win! Unfortunately, Florida would lose horribly. 

I think this is the most important thread ever penned here on the Puritanboard. I just feel that this must be so.


----------



## Athaleyah

tellville said:


> I think this is the most important thread ever penned here on the Puritanboard. I just feel that this must be so.



I just had to post to be a part of this historic thread. Years later people can approach me and say "were you there?" And I can say "Yes." Bliss!


----------



## tellville

Athaleyah said:


> tellville said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think this is the most important thread ever penned here on the Puritanboard. I just feel that this must be so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just had to post to be a part of this historic thread. Years later people can approach me and say "were you there?" And I can say "Yes." Bliss!
Click to expand...


History at the Puritanboard will be defined by this thread. PTE (pre thread era) and TE (thread era).

Any accusations of illusions of grandeur on my part will be ignored as ignorant protests from traditional pre-threadites.


----------



## kalawine

Hmmm... no mention of Van Til vs Clark... no mention of North vs South... no mention of infra vs supralapsarianism... Boy! This is peaceful isn't?

Man! I feel the need to pick a fight! 

 


BTW Did anybody answer the original question that our friend asked?


----------



## Theognome

This thread has not yet acheived immortality, for Bawb has not yet graced it with his presence.

Theognome

-----Added 3/6/2009 at 08:28:04 EST-----



tellville said:


> Theognome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tellville said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which magical world would win? Oz or Middle Earth?
> 
> I vote Oz, because Oz sounds cool and that is all that matters in important discussions such as these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then the true winner is Xanth.
> 
> Theognome
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am impressed at the breadth of your reading! Xanth would very much win! Unfortunately, Florida would lose horribly.
> 
> I think this is the most important thread ever penned here on the Puritanboard. I just feel that this must be so.
Click to expand...


I agree about Florida- It just can't take any more _pun_ishment.

...And your subjective truth is unquestionably correct.

Theognome


----------



## puritanpilgrim

Reading this thread has been a huge waste of time.


----------



## Calvinist Cowboy

puritanpilgrim said:


> Reading this thread has been a huge waste of time.


 
that's the whole point, isn't it? This thread does have a point-utter pointlessness-but that renders the point meaningless because it actually does have a point, the point that it has no point.

Hmmmmmmmmmm.

This is starting to sound like postmodernity.


----------



## tellville

Calvinist Cowboy said:


> puritanpilgrim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reading this thread has been a huge waste of time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's the whole point, isn't it? This thread does have a point-utter pointlessness-but that renders the point meaningless because it actually does have a point, the point that it has no point.
> 
> Hmmmmmmmmmm.
> 
> This is starting to sound like postmodernity.
Click to expand...


Postmodernity is soooo PTE (post-thread era). We are now in post postmodernity now that we are in the TE (thread era). 

The point of this thread is that it's awesome and that it includes this picture:


----------



## Theognome

try to avoid self portraits, please.

Theognome


----------



## tellville

Theognome said:


> try to avoid self portraits, please.
> 
> Theognome



But in post postmodernity self portraits help us truly understand the awesome truth of "the thread."

-----Added 3/6/2009 at 01:51:41 EST-----



puritanpilgrim said:


> Reading this thread has been a huge waste of time.



Not reading this thread would have been a waste of time.


----------



## Skyler

PTE: Pre-thread era
TE: Thread era
PTE: Post-thread era

The only one that matters is TE. We can accidentally destroy the rest in a cataclysmic black hole if we want to.


----------



## Theognome

Skyler said:


> PTE: Pre-thread era
> TE: Thread era
> PTE: Post-thread era
> 
> The only one that matters is TE. We can accidentally destroy the rest in a cataclysmic black hole if we want to.



You're obviously amillennial.

Theognome


----------



## Skyler

Theognome said:


> Skyler said:
> 
> 
> 
> PTE: Pre-thread era
> TE: Thread era
> PTE: Post-thread era
> 
> The only one that matters is TE. We can accidentally destroy the rest in a cataclysmic black hole if we want to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're obviously amillennial.
> 
> Theognome
Click to expand...


Is there an athreadial position?


----------



## Jon 316

Athaleyah said:


> tellville said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think this is the most important thread ever penned here on the Puritanboard. I just feel that this must be so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just had to post to be a part of this historic thread. Years later people can approach me and say "were you there?" And I can say "Yes." Bliss!
Click to expand...


And I can say 'I started it!'


----------



## Skyler

Jon 316 said:


> Athaleyah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tellville said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think this is the most important thread ever penned here on the Puritanboard. I just feel that this must be so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just had to post to be a part of this historic thread. Years later people can approach me and say "were you there?" And I can say "Yes." Bliss!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And I can say 'I started it!'
Click to expand...

^^Not my fault! _He_ started it!


----------



## jaybird0827

My turn. The more I read the more I like this thread.

I'm surprised nobody seems to have mentioned that fact that if you thank someone for a post *you get credited with a post.* (Rich, please don't turn this feature off!!!) 951 of my nearly 3900 posts have been for thanking someone. 

 Without which I would still be experiencing a prolonged "senior year".

BTW anyone know what this is for?


PS

 Don't everybody thank me at once.


----------



## Theognome

jaybird0827 said:


> My turn. The more I read the more I like this thread.
> 
> I'm surprised nobody seems to have mentioned that fact that if you thank someone for a post *you get credited with a post.* 951 of my nearly 3900 posts have been for thanking someone. Without which I would still be experiencing a prolonged "senior year".
> 
> Don't everybody thank me at once.



So you lost your seniority then?

Theognome


----------



## Skyler

Theognome said:


> jaybird0827 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My turn. The more I read the more I like this thread.
> 
> I'm surprised nobody seems to have mentioned that fact that if you thank someone for a post *you get credited with a post.* 951 of my nearly 3900 posts have been for thanking someone. Without which I would still be experiencing a prolonged "senior year".
> 
> Don't everybody thank me at once.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you lost your seniority then?
> 
> Theognome
Click to expand...


He became an aluminium, Theognome.


----------



## jaybird0827

Theognome said:


> So you lost your seniority then?
> 
> Theognome



No, I left it behind after grabbing my sheepskin.

-----Added 3/6/2009 at 03:45:03 EST-----



Skyler said:


> He became an aluminium, Theognome.



Are you saying I really foiled things up?


----------



## nicnap

jaybird0827 said:


> My turn. The more I read the more I like this thread.
> 
> I'm surprised nobody seems to have mentioned that fact that if you thank someone for a post *you get credited with a post.* (Rich, please don't turn this feature off!!!) 951 of my nearly 3900 posts have been for thanking someone.
> 
> Without which I would still be experiencing a prolonged "senior year".
> 
> BTW anyone know what this is for?
> 
> 
> PS
> 
> Don't everybody thank me at once.



Thanks for the info Jay. I had no idea...I will now be thanking every post on this thread.


----------



## jaybird0827

nicnap said:


> Thanks for the info Jay. I had no idea...I will now be thanking every post on this thread.



You're welcome.

I have heard it's possible to "run out of thanks" but I never have. I'm not sure what the conditions are for that. Other than that, have fun!


----------



## Theognome

jaybird0827 said:


> Theognome said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you lost your seniority then?
> 
> Theognome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I left it behind after grabbing my sheepskin.
Click to expand...


Wool ewe stop wtop with the jokes? They have mutton in common with this thread.



jaybird0827 said:


> -----Added 3/6/2009 at 03:45:03 EST-----
> 
> 
> 
> Skyler said:
> 
> 
> 
> He became an aluminium, Theognome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying I really foiled things up?
Click to expand...


He's just testing your metal.

Theognome


----------



## nicnap

jaybird0827 said:


> nicnap said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info Jay. I had no idea...I will now be thanking every post on this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're welcome.
> 
> I have heard it's possible to "run out of thanks" but I never have. I'm not sure what the conditions are for that. Other than that, have fun!
Click to expand...


I am not sure how to run out of thanks either, but I think it is a post-to-thanks ratio. I just don't know the ratio.


----------



## Skyler

OK... I quit. The puns are distracting me.

-----Added 3/6/2009 at 03:55:45 EST-----



nicnap said:


> jaybird0827 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nicnap said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info Jay. I had no idea...I will now be thanking every post on this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're welcome.
> 
> I have heard it's possible to "run out of thanks" but I never have. I'm not sure what the conditions are for that. Other than that, have fun!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not sure how to run out of thanks either, but I think it is a post-to-thanks ratio. I just don't know the ratio.
Click to expand...


In that case I need some more posts. I just ran out. 

Oh wait--they're back. That's weird.


----------



## jaybird0827

Theognome said:


> jaybird0827 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theognome said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you lost your seniority then?
> 
> Theognome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I left it behind after grabbing my sheepskin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wool ewe stop wtop with the jokes? They have mutton in common with this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> jaybird0827 said:
> 
> 
> 
> -----Added 3/6/2009 at 03:45:03 EST-----
> 
> 
> 
> Skyler said:
> 
> 
> 
> He became an aluminium, Theognome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you saying I really foiled things up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's just testing your metal.
> 
> Theognome
Click to expand...


----------



## Skyler

Jaybird, it wasn't _that_ funny. It warranted maybe one or two "s", but not more.


----------



## tellville

I think this thread has been side tracked. We need to return to it's true infallible purpose:

Dolphins with laser beams vs. giraffes with machine guns?


----------



## Skyler

tellville said:


> I think this thread has been side tracked. We need to return to it's true infallible purpose:
> 
> Dolphins with laser beams vs. giraffes with machine guns?



Dolphins. If you've ever seen Madagascar you'll know why.

On another note, though, if it was infallible, it would have never been sidetracked in the first place.

Then again, I get sidetracked all the time... maybe that means I'm infallible...

I like your reasoning!


----------



## Theognome

tellville said:


> I think this thread has been side tracked. We need to return to it's true infallible purpose:
> 
> Dolphins with laser beams vs. giraffes with machine guns?



This is another case of neither, for water refracts light, thus rendering the dolphin's lasers very inaccurate and thus ineffective. At the same time, water also deflects bullets; so the fire from the giraffes would likewise miss their target.

The solution is obvious- a bullfrog with a harpoon missile will decimate the lot of them.

Theognome


----------



## tellville

Theognome said:


> tellville said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think this thread has been side tracked. We need to return to it's true infallible purpose:
> 
> Dolphins with laser beams vs. giraffes with machine guns?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is another case of neither, for water refracts light, thus rendering the dolphin's lasers very inaccurate and thus ineffective. At the same time, water also deflects bullets; so the fire from the giraffes would likewise miss their target.
> 
> The solution is obvious- a bullfrog with a harpoon missile will decimate the lot of them.
> 
> Theognome
Click to expand...


Interesting points. But what if the giraffes have water proof nuclear missiles?


----------



## Grymir

Ah yes, another day, another useless post.


----------



## tellville

Grymir said:


> Ah yes, another day, another useless post.



No post in this thread is useless. Rather, every post in this thread contributes to the ultimate goal of continuing the awesomeness which is this thread. 

"We all agree!"

          ​


----------



## charliejunfan

woooooo, I'm on my way to Junior!


----------



## Jesus is my friend

Jesus is my friend said:


> Theognome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus is my friend said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have nothing to add to this conversation
> 
> However,I have wanted to use this smilie and have not found the right thread to use it so here goes
> 
> I'm afraid I still dont have anything to add to this thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for adding so much nothing into this thread, and in such a meaningful way.
> 
> Theognome
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your Welcome,Yet,I must say that even at this stage of the game I have nothing to say
> 
> However I have two posts to go to reach 400 and will not stoop so low as to begin pandering for thank you's for these posts,even though I have not recieved a thank you for this post yet,I am anticipating at least one thank you.......
Click to expand...


Just in case you missed it before and for nostalgia's sake here is one of my posts from the old days,such were the antics of Godly men moved with a desire to reach the PuritanBoard Sophmore level,-Good Times!!


----------



## Theognome

tellville said:


> Theognome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tellville said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think this thread has been side tracked. We need to return to it's true infallible purpose:
> 
> Dolphins with laser beams vs. giraffes with machine guns?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is another case of neither, for water refracts light, thus rendering the dolphin's lasers very inaccurate and thus ineffective. At the same time, water also deflects bullets; so the fire from the giraffes would likewise miss their target.
> 
> The solution is obvious- a bullfrog with a harpoon missile will decimate the lot of them.
> 
> Theognome
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Interesting points. But what if the giraffes have water proof nuclear missiles?
Click to expand...


You seem to have forgotten the altitude factor.

Giraffes, having the highest altitude of all creation, suffer from chronic nose bleeds. Giraffe blood, when combined with giraffe boogers, is a natural narcotic. Thus giraffes, being constantly high, simply stand there and giggle at the thought of nuclear war and never actually get around to pushing the button.

Bullfrogs, on the other hand, (Jeremiah being particularly prominent as well as a good friend) are accustomed to being flattened by teenagers driving Fords and are thus prone to missile use.

Theognome


----------



## Nate




----------



## tellville

Theognome said:


> tellville said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theognome said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is another case of neither, for water refracts light, thus rendering the dolphin's lasers very inaccurate and thus ineffective. At the same time, water also deflects bullets; so the fire from the giraffes would likewise miss their target.
> 
> The solution is obvious- a bullfrog with a harpoon missile will decimate the lot of them.
> 
> Theognome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting points. But what if the giraffes have water proof nuclear missiles?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to have forgotten the altitude factor.
> 
> Giraffes, having the highest altitude of all creation, suffer from chronic nose bleeds. Giraffe blood, when combined with giraffe boogers, are a natural narcotic. Thus giraffes, being constantly high, simply stand there and giggle at the thought of nuclear war and never actually get around to pushing the button.
> 
> Bullfrogs, on the other hand, (Jeremiah being particularly prominent as well as a good friend) are accustomed to being flattened by teenagers driving Fords and are thus prone to missile use.
> 
> Theognome
Click to expand...


Of course - we can so easily forget - that giraffes produce so many boogers that they fall out of their noses, and because of the high height and the wonderful law of gravity, they hit the buttons below with enough force so as to "push the button." Therefore, nuclear war and thus, destruction of all that is bullfrog.


----------



## Calvinist Cowboy

Jesus is my friend said:


> Jesus is my friend said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theognome said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for adding so much nothing into this thread, and in such a meaningful way.
> 
> Theognome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your Welcome,Yet,I must say that even at this stage of the game I have nothing to say
> 
> However I have two posts to go to reach 400 and will not stoop so low as to begin pandering for thank you's for these posts,even though I have not recieved a thank you for this post yet,I am anticipating at least one thank you.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just in case you missed it before and for nostalgia's sake here is one of my posts from the old days,such were the antics of Godly men moved with a desire to reach the PuritanBoard Sophmore level,-Good Times!!
Click to expand...

 
Ah yes, the good old days! My, how the young whippersnappers have changed since then. Speaking of young'uns, I'm surprised Thornquist hasn't barged in and derailed the thread with that goofy hamster choking on the karot.


----------



## Skyler

Theognome said:


> tellville said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theognome said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is another case of neither, for water refracts light, thus rendering the dolphin's lasers very inaccurate and thus ineffective. At the same time, water also deflects bullets; so the fire from the giraffes would likewise miss their target.
> 
> The solution is obvious- a bullfrog with a harpoon missile will decimate the lot of them.
> 
> Theognome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting points. But what if the giraffes have water proof nuclear missiles?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to have forgotten the altitude factor.
> 
> Giraffes, having the highest altitude of all creation, suffer from chronic nose bleeds. Giraffe blood, when combined with giraffe boogers, is a natural narcotic. Thus giraffes, being constantly high, simply stand there and giggle at the thought of nuclear war and never actually get around to pushing the button.
> 
> Bullfrogs, on the other hand, (Jeremiah being particularly prominent as well as a good friend) are accustomed to being flattened by teenagers driving Fords and are thus prone to missile use.
> 
> Theognome
Click to expand...


Theognome, I don't know why, but for some reason that post made me smile.



On the other hand, dolphins, having a highly advanced cortex and built-in sonar, should theoretically be able to compensate for the refraction.

Alternatively, they could leap out of the water and blast their enemies from behind...


----------



## Theognome

tellville said:


> Theognome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tellville said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting points. But what if the giraffes have water proof nuclear missiles?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to have forgotten the altitude factor.
> 
> Giraffes, having the highest altitude of all creation, suffer from chronic nose bleeds. Giraffe blood, when combined with giraffe boogers, are a natural narcotic. Thus giraffes, being constantly high, simply stand there and giggle at the thought of nuclear war and never actually get around to pushing the button.
> 
> Bullfrogs, on the other hand, (Jeremiah being particularly prominent as well as a good friend) are accustomed to being flattened by teenagers driving Fords and are thus prone to missile use.
> 
> Theognome
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course - we can so easily forget - that giraffes produce so many boogers that they fall out of their noses, and because of the high height and the wonderful law of gravity, they hit the buttons below with enough force so as to "push the button." Therefore, nuclear war and thus, destruction of all that is bullfrog.
Click to expand...


Problem- Giraffes are so addicted to the boogers that they snort them, thus they never get the chance to fall to the ground. Furthermore, if you look at the photo below-







You will notice that the buttons are on the top of it's head and thus imune to the gravitational effects of giraffe boogers.

Theognome


----------



## Southern Presbyterian

Calvinist Cowboy said:


> that's the whole point, isn't it? This thread does have a point-utter pointlessness....



So then it is like an episode of Seinfeld. It is the Thread about nothing!


----------



## Skyler

Theognome said:


> *snip*
> 
> Problem- Giraffes are so addicted to the boogers that they snort them, thus they never get the chance to fall to the ground. Furthermore, if you look at the photo below-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You will notice that the buttons are on the top of it's head and thus imune to the gravitational effects of giraffe boogers.
> 
> Theognome



But not immune to the tremendous G-forces of the giraffe lifting its head from the watering hole when hit in the behind with a small, slender needle.


----------



## Theognome

Skyler said:


> Theognome said:
> 
> 
> 
> *snip*
> 
> Problem- Giraffes are so addicted to the boogers that they snort them, thus they never get the chance to fall to the ground. Furthermore, if you look at the photo below-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You will notice that the buttons are on the top of it's head and thus imune to the gravitational effects of giraffe boogers.
> 
> Theognome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But not immune to the tremendous G-forces of the giraffe lifting its head from the watering hole when hit in the behind with a small, slender needle.
Click to expand...


Oh, they are quite immune. Notice the stoned look on his face due to the narcotic boogers. You could run him through with a spear and he wouldn't notice a thing.

Theognome


----------



## Calvinist Cowboy

Southern Presbyterian said:


> Calvinist Cowboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> that's the whole point, isn't it? This thread does have a point-utter pointlessness....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So then it is like an episode of Seinfeld. It is the Thread about nothing!
Click to expand...

 
Of course, but this thread extrapolates the utter nonsense of Seinfeld 100 fold. Which is a seriously scary thought. We could be God's judgment on the Reformed world for its worldliness.


----------



## Theognome

Calvinist Cowboy said:


> Southern Presbyterian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Calvinist Cowboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> that's the whole point, isn't it? This thread does have a point-utter pointlessness....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So then it is like an episode of Seinfeld. It is the Thread about nothing!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course, but this thread extrapolates the utter nonsense of Seinfeld 100 fold. Which is a seriously scary thought. We could be God's judgment on the Reformed world for its worldliness.
Click to expand...


God created something from nothing. Thus we are demonstrating a great truth of Creation. So, we can snub Seinfeld at our theological leisure.

Theognome


----------



## Southern Presbyterian

Calvinist Cowboy said:


> Southern Presbyterian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Calvinist Cowboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> that's the whole point, isn't it? This thread does have a point-utter pointlessness....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So then it is like an episode of Seinfeld. It is the Thread about nothing!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course, but this thread extrapolates the utter nonsense of Seinfeld 100 fold. Which is a seriously scary thought. We could be God's judgment on the Reformed world for its worldliness.
Click to expand...


This apocalyptic turn is perhaps disturbing. What if this thread is like "The Nothing" from "The Never Ending Story" and it continually expands to consume first the PB, then the reformed world, then the evangelical world, the emergent world, etc., etc., etc.?!


----------



## Calvinist Cowboy

Thank you all so much! This is my 500th post! I am now a sophmore! So this is what it feels like to "know everything". Utter pointlessness has its benefits!


----------



## Theognome

Southern Presbyterian said:


> Calvinist Cowboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Southern Presbyterian said:
> 
> 
> 
> So then it is like an episode of Seinfeld. It is the Thread about nothing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, but this thread extrapolates the utter nonsense of Seinfeld 100 fold. Which is a seriously scary thought. We could be God's judgment on the Reformed world for its worldliness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This apocalyptic turn is perhaps disturbing. What if this thread is like "The Nothing" from "The Never Ending Story" and it continually expands to consume first the PB, then the reformed world, then the evangelical world, the emergent world, etc., etc., etc.?!
Click to expand...


You talk as if Reformed Christians expanding to take over the world is a bad thing...

Theognome


----------



## Skyler

Theognome said:


> Skyler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theognome said:
> 
> 
> 
> *snip*
> 
> Problem- Giraffes are so addicted to the boogers that they snort them, thus they never get the chance to fall to the ground. Furthermore, if you look at the photo below-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You will notice that the buttons are on the top of it's head and thus imune to the gravitational effects of giraffe boogers.
> 
> Theognome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But not immune to the tremendous G-forces of the giraffe lifting its head from the watering hole when hit in the behind with a small, slender needle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, they are quite immune. Notice the stoned look on his face due to the narcotic boogers. You could run him through with a spear and he wouldn't notice a thing.
> 
> Theognome
Click to expand...


The giraffe, certainly, is quite immune. It wouldn't even notice if the bombs began going off all around it. The buttons on its head, however, would almost certainly be accidentally depressed in the circumstances described; I can provide the mathematical equations if you require.


----------



## Theognome

Skyler said:


> Theognome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skyler said:
> 
> 
> 
> But not immune to the tremendous G-forces of the giraffe lifting its head from the watering hole when hit in the behind with a small, slender needle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, they are quite immune. Notice the stoned look on his face due to the narcotic boogers. You could run him through with a spear and he wouldn't notice a thing.
> 
> Theognome
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The giraffe, certainly, is quite immune. It wouldn't even notice if the bombs began going off all around it. The buttons on its head, however, would almost certainly be accidentally depressed in the circumstances described; I can provide the mathematical equations if you require.
Click to expand...


Provide your proofs, Sir. Ensure you use tangible premises.

Theognome


----------



## Nate

Theognome... say hello to my little friend.

GIRAFFE Radar


----------



## Theognome

NateLanning said:


> Theognome... say hello to my little friend.
> 
> GIRAFFE Radar



Hello. 

Theognome


----------



## Grymir

Bahamet would beat them all!


----------



## Nate

Theognome said:


> NateLanning said:
> 
> 
> 
> Theognome... say hello to my little friend.
> 
> GIRAFFE Radar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello.
> 
> Theognome
Click to expand...


[GIRAFFE radar nods in acknowledgement]


----------



## Southern Presbyterian

Theognome said:


> Southern Presbyterian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Calvinist Cowboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, but this thread extrapolates the utter nonsense of Seinfeld 100 fold. Which is a seriously scary thought. We could be God's judgment on the Reformed world for its worldliness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This apocalyptic turn is perhaps disturbing. What if this thread is like "The Nothing" from "The Never Ending Story" and it continually expands to consume first the PB, then the reformed world, then the evangelical world, the emergent world, etc., etc., etc.?!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You talk as if Reformed Christians expanding to take over the world is a bad thing...
> 
> Theognome
Click to expand...


No, not Reformed Christians... but "the thread". You must have seen the movie for frame of reference.


----------



## Skyler

Assume that the force necessary to depress the button is approximately 9VRMS at 60Hz. If the giraffe's neck is 7 feet long, then a rapid upward movement should generate 7*1.414 or 9.898VRMS. Assuming the neck reaches vertical in under 2.4 seconds, this should be sufficient to ensure the required cyclical frequency of 60Hz.


----------



## tellville

Grymir said:


> Bahamet would beat them all!



Bahamut is actually a giraffe in little girly clothing.


----------



## Grymir

Close, but not quite. If you take giraffe, translate it into Greek (Koine), then into Homeric Greek, then take the letters and arrange them at the corners of a triangle, then take that to the Priory of Sion, who will translate it into Hebrew and place the letters at the corner of a fleur-de-lis. Then take that to the Knights Templar, and they translate it into Russian and place the letters around there seal. Then, with the left-over letters, take them to Opus Dei, who will translate the letters into Latin. Then on the third day, after a Heroic minute, they will place the letters into the special places on the altar at the Vatican, the altar will open, revealing the Holy Grail, and the giraffes will be revealed for what they are --Sonic the Hedgehog!!!!


----------



## Skyler

Dolphins need no confused rhetoric. They has lazers.


----------



## Grymir

Confused? Confused? 

How about how they are going to explain all the great technology in the new Star Trek movie?

How about the story line of the Klingon disease that made them look plainer in the Star Trek Enterprise episode?

How about anytime Picard beat the Borg? 

And the everso popular, How about any time that a red shirt beamed down with Kirk and Spock and lived to tell the tale!


----------



## Calvinist Cowboy

Grymir said:


> Confused? Confused?
> 
> How about how they are going to explain all the great technology in the new Star Trek movie?
> 
> How about the story line of the Klingon disease that made them look plainer in the Star Trek Enterprise episode?
> 
> How about anytime Picard beat the Borg?
> 
> And the everso popular, How about any time that a red shirt beamed down with Kirk and Spock and lived to tell the tale!


 
Never. (why is it they always die?)


----------



## tellville

Grymir said:


> Close, but not quite. If you take giraffe, translate it into Greek (Koine), then into Homeric Greek, then take the letters and arrange them at the corners of a triangle, then take that to the Priory of Sion, who will translate it into Hebrew and place the letters at the corner of a fleur-de-lis. Then take that to the Knights Templar, and they translate it into Russian and place the letters around there seal. Then, with the left-over letters, take them to Opus Dei, who will translate the letters into Latin. Then on the third day, after a Heroic minute, they will place the letters into the special places on the altar at the Vatican, the altar will open, revealing the Holy Grail, and the giraffes will be revealed for what they are --Sonic the Hedgehog!!!!



You have opened up the proverbial can of worms:

Sonic the Hedgehog vs. Super Mario


----------



## Grymir

Sigh, If only Super Mario could tell me where to get a Star Fragment so I can upgrade my weapon he would win!


----------



## Ezekiel3626

What a journey, from this:


Jon 316 said:


> Ok, so this reads a bit like 'when do I move into secondary school', but seriously, is it like a million posts or something? I've tried to find some info on this from the website.
> 
> What are the different ranks and how many posts are related to each rank?



to this:



Grymir said:


> Sigh, If only Super Mario could tell me where to get a Star Fragment so I can upgrade my weapon he would win!



, it makes one want to break out the dancing bananas (pardon me if someone already has, and I missed it !).


----------



## Grymir

Notice the similarities. Upgrading to PB 'secondary school' is like getting the star fragment. They are both upgrades!!


----------



## Ezekiel3626

Well played Tim, you got me.


----------



## Grymir

It's bed time for me...I won't get it tonight.

I can hear the upgrade nazi, "No starfragment for you, go to the end of the line!"


----------



## D. Paul

I'm just

-----Added 3/7/2009 at 01:21:32 EST-----

adding my

-----Added 3/7/2009 at 01:22:53 EST-----

 worth

This was fun to read.


----------



## Jon 316

you guys are nuts! I cant believe your still at this!


----------



## Grymir

We've only got about 300 more looks to get before it's at the top of the most viewed thread list!


----------



## Mindaboo

> We've only got about 300 more looks to get before it's at the top of the most viewed thread list!


299 now


----------



## Grymir

That's one of the joys of PB besides moving up in rank. Seeing a thread you started on the most replied or most viewed list!

Thanks for looking.


----------



## tellville

Grymir said:


> Sigh, If only Super Mario could tell me where to get a Star Fragment so I can upgrade my weapon he would win!



According to this picture all you would need is firepower!


----------



## Grymir

Wow! Cool picture. I could just see them going head to head!!

-----Added 3/7/2009 at 02:39:32 EST-----

There, in honor of this thread, I changed my avatar (Just for today) to reflect the best character who could add 1,000's to my thread count! I could be a PB post-grad!


----------



## Theognome

Grymir said:


> Wow! Cool picture. I could just see them going head to head!!
> 
> -----Added 3/7/2009 at 02:39:32 EST-----
> 
> There, in honor of this thread, I changed my avatar (Just for today) to reflect the best character who could add 1,000's to my thread count! I could be a PB post-grad!



First things first- Grymir! You look so... so... unpresbyterian!

Second- Y'all have forgotten the Zelda factor.

Third- Tiamat would even kick Bahamut-Giraffe in pansy suit-laser wielding dolphins butt.

Fourth- THERE IS NO FOURTH!

Fifth- scotch or whiskey, whichever you prefer.

Theognome


----------



## Wannabee

Theognome said:


> I think 500 posts is the sophomore mark, and 1,000 is for junior, and two grand for senior. I dunno what's after that.
> 
> Theognome



I wonder how many people graduated in this thread.


----------



## Theognome

Wannabee said:


> Theognome said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think 500 posts is the sophomore mark, and 1,000 is for junior, and two grand for senior. I dunno what's after that.
> 
> Theognome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder how many people graduated in this thread.
Click to expand...


If they did, it made for one heck of a graduate thesis.

Theognome


----------



## Jon 316

*Notice this notice?*

If you notice this notice, you may notice that this notice is not worth noticing.


----------



## Theognome

Jon 316 said:


> If you notice this notice, you may notice that this notice is not worth noticing.



I hadn't noticed that.

Theognome


----------



## Jon 316

Theognome said:


> Jon 316 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you notice this notice, you may notice that this notice is not worth noticing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hadn't noticed that.
> 
> Theognome
Click to expand...


ah, did you notice something worth noticing in the notice which was assumed to be not worth noticing?


----------



## Theognome

Jon 316 said:


> Theognome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jon 316 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you notice this notice, you may notice that this notice is not worth noticing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hadn't noticed that.
> 
> Theognome
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ah, did you notice something worth noticing in the notice which was assumed to be not worth noticing?
Click to expand...


What I observed was that even though it fell cold, it was notice.

Theognome


----------



## Grymir

I haven't gotten to Tiamat in the game yet. I thought at first there was a zelda-Tiamut link, then a Tiamut-Goddess of the pantheon link (In Babylonian myths, Tiamat is a huge, bloated female dragon that personifies the saltwater ocean, the water of Chaos). Then I found out that it's an ex-GF in Final Fantasy 8. Which I'm playing now. I got FF8 as a Christmas gift from wife. It's not as bad as I thought it would be. 

Now I'm torn between increasing my post count and playing 'The Game'.


----------



## tellville

Theognome said:


> Second- Y'all have forgotten the Zelda factor.
> 
> Theognome



Actually, I think you meant the Zebra factor: 





And yes, I think we all forgot about this very important factor.


----------



## Solus Christus

Grymir said:


> Wow! Cool picture. I could just see them going head to head!!



So Grym, did you picture the battle going something like this?

[video=youtube;L5yd2q0r_FI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L5yd2q0r_FI[/video]


----------



## Grymir

AARRRREEE YYYOOOUUUU RRRRREEEAAADDDDYYYY TTTTOOOO RRRRUUUMMMBBBLLLEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!






-----Added 3/7/2009 at 06:35:57 EST-----

WOW Solus Christus that's amazing!!! I liked Mario's flaming hand. I didn't even know that was a video game. Cool!


----------



## Skyler

-insert pertinent comment here-


----------



## Solus Christus

Grymir said:


> WOW Solus Christus that's amazing!!! I liked Mario's flaming hand. I didn't even know that was a video game. Cool!



Technology. Ain't it grand?


----------



## tellville

Skyler said:


> -insert pertinent comment here-



-insert pertinent reply here-


----------



## Athaleyah

How can this be completely pointless thread without an "All your base" reference?

Don't worry, I'll fix it.

[video=youtube;qItugh-fFgg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qItugh-fFgg[/video]


----------



## Grymir

tellville said:


> Skyler said:
> 
> 
> 
> -insert pertinent comment here-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -insert pertinent reply here-
Click to expand...


-insert pertinent statement here-


----------



## Solus Christus

Grymir said:


> tellville said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skyler said:
> 
> 
> 
> -insert pertinent comment here-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -insert pertinent reply here-
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> -insert pertinent statement here-
Click to expand...


-insert pertinent smilie(s) here-


----------



## Skyler

Solus Christus said:


> Grymir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tellville said:
> 
> 
> 
> -insert pertinent reply here-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -insert pertinent statement here-
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> -insert pertinent smilie(s) here-
Click to expand...


-insert pertinent quote from a random TV show here-


----------



## tellville

Skyler said:


> Solus Christus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grymir said:
> 
> 
> 
> -insert pertinent statement here-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -insert pertinent smilie(s) here-
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> -insert pertinent quote from a random TV show here-
Click to expand...


-insert pertinent "x vs. y" statement here-


----------



## Grymir

tellville said:


> Skyler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Solus Christus said:
> 
> 
> 
> -insert pertinent smilie(s) here-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -insert pertinent quote from a random TV show here-
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> -insert pertinent x vs. y statement here-
Click to expand...


-insert 'bummer!' quotes only go so deep exclamation here-


----------



## tellville

Grymir said:


> tellville said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skyler said:
> 
> 
> 
> -insert pertinent quote from a random TV show here-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -insert pertinent "x vs. y" statement here-
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> -insert 'bummer!' quotes only go so deep exclamation here-
Click to expand...


-insert "my particular viewpoint is better than your particular viewpoint" statement here-


----------



## Skyler

So to answer the original question, if the gradation point is 500 posts, then I have 221 posts to go.

No, wait, 220 now...


----------



## Brother John

It seems to me I am now one closer...


----------



## Grymir

Blev3rd said:


> It seems to me I am now one closer...



Ah young grasshopper, you have reached enlightenment!


----------



## dbroyles

OK. My turn for some nonsense before daylight savings kicks in...

Trivia:

In what classic movie do we find the tongue twister "Sinful Caesar sipped his snifter, seized his knees, and sneezed"?


----------



## Skyler

I don't know.


----------



## Solus Christus

dbroyles said:


> OK. My turn for some nonsense before daylight savings kicks in...
> 
> Trivia:
> 
> In what classic movie do we find the tongue twister \"Sinful Caesar sipped his snifter, seized his knees, and sneezed\"?



[video=youtube;d5sNLw4Rlvc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d5sNLw4Rlvc[/video]


YouTube FTW!!


----------



## Theognome

-Insert stupid pun that makes you groan here-

-Insert Theognome here-


----------



## Grymir

Insert that this is the hottest thread on PB right now!!!!!

Insert that we have moved to second place in the most viewed threads!!!


----------



## Athaleyah

Grymir said:


> Insert that this is the hottest thread on PB right now!!!!!
> 
> Insert that we have moved to second place in the most viewed threads!!!



Go us! Go go go!


----------



## Theognome

-Insert 'shame on all of you for not being pious' by some fuddy-duddy PB member here-

Theognome


----------



## Grymir

Hey, we are just following the purpose driven church model. Un pious hah! Look at the number of people that have looked at this thread, just look at the numbers!!!!!

We are reaching a very broad audience.


----------



## tellville

Theognome said:


> -Insert 'shame on all of you for not being pious' by some fuddy-duddy PB member here-
> 
> Theognome



-insert  by some other fuddy-duddy PB member here-


----------



## Solus Christus

Grymir said:


> Insert that we have moved to second place in the most viewed threads!!!



Question: So what one is in first place?


----------



## tellville

-insert -


----------



## Theognome

Solus Christus said:


> Grymir said:
> 
> 
> 
> Insert that we have moved to second place in the most viewed threads!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Question: So what one is in first place?
Click to expand...


*Theognome uses his power of prophecy*

We will be, for we are part of the omnipotent thread.

Theognome


----------



## Grymir

Solus Christus said:


> Grymir said:
> 
> 
> 
> Insert that we have moved to second place in the most viewed threads!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Question: So what one is in first place?
Click to expand...


The "Calvin on Instruments in worship at..." thread. We are sooo close. Only 58 to go!!!


----------



## Athaleyah

I'm glad you said something Grymir. I thought I was going to have to 

----insert bump here----

Phew!


----------



## Grymir

Hey man, I've got you covered.

Night shift at the PB.

Actually, I'm installing a new gas stove for my wife. Helping out the people increase their post count is what this thread is about.

Relevance people, we've achieved relevance in a way that would make Joel Osteen envious!


----------



## Jesus is my friend

There are no comments for this post


----------



## Grymir

Anybody got a 3 foot gas hose for a stove?


----------



## Athaleyah

Only on my stove... and I really need it. Maybe you could borrow it as long as I have it back by 8am....


----------



## Grymir

Right now, I would. Just so I could see my stove hooked up. It was used and cheap. But a very nice one. And dirty!!! I just spent all day cleaning it, and was ready for the big switch, but the hose is a little short. Arghh!!

Needless to say, adding posts is a great stress relief.


----------



## tellville

It is 1:27 AM right now where I am. In one hour it will be 3:27 AM. I love how math means nothing in these latter days.


----------



## Whitefield

I've only had a passing exposure to Twitter, but this thread sure looks a lot like it.

Tweet


----------



## Skyler

This is a public service announcement. Be sure to rinse thoroughly when so instructed on shampoo bottles.


----------



## Quickened

Grymir said:


> Bahamet would beat them all!



Bahamut Zero > Bahamut !!! 

[video=youtube;HPnsJPb-2Ho]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HPnsJPb-2Ho[/video]


----------



## Grymir

Yes!!!! This thread now tops the charts!!!!!!!

#1 in hotest threads!!!!

#1 in most viewed threads!!!!!!

Everybody who's participated, pat yourself on the back!!

Aw man, Final Fantasy 7 is the best video game ever!! Bahamut Zero could beat Bahamut. (Of course any summons from FF7 could beat any GF from FF8!! )


----------



## Skyler

...just thinking. Should this thread be moved to "humor & entertainment"?

Oh, no, wait. Then we couldn't post on the Sabbath. Never mind.


----------



## Grymir

Good thinking!!!

They are actually going to have to start a new "Legendary Threads" forum just for this one!!!!


----------



## gene_mingo

so, i didn't read any of the posts on this thread, I just wanted to increase my post count.


----------



## Calvinist Cowboy

gene_mingo said:


> so, i didn't read any of the posts on this thread, I just wanted to increase my post count.


 
you're almost to sophomore; just a few more!


----------



## gene_mingo

really? I hadn't noticed.


----------



## Calvinist Cowboy

here's an opportunity to get 500...


----------



## Skyler

Gene: One more!


----------



## gene_mingo

so what happens at 500 anyway?


----------



## Skyler

Now you know.


----------



## tellville

Grymir said:


> Aw man, Final Fantasy 7 is the best video game ever!! Bahamut Zero could beat Bahamut. (Of course any summons from FF7 could beat any GF from FF8!! )



Personally, I like Final Fantasy VI more (especially because the music in FFVI is unparallelled in any other game):

[video=youtube;abjRM6OFw3k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=abjRM6OFw3k[/video]

(the music is from the final boss theme)


----------



## Skyler

Mega Man Legends all the way.


----------



## Calvinist Cowboy

gene_mingo said:


> so what happens at 500 anyway?


 
You mean you didn't get the e-mail that details the Level 1 secret handshake and passphrase?


----------



## Skyler

Cowboy, that was changed a while back. I though I forwarded you tellville's referendum?


----------



## gene_mingo

Calvinist Cowboy said:


> gene_mingo said:
> 
> 
> 
> so what happens at 500 anyway?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean you didn't get the e-mail that details the Level 1 secret handshake and passphrase?
Click to expand...



I can neither confirm or deny the existence of any such information.


----------



## Skyler

A wise choice, Gene.


----------



## Grymir

Congrats and Mega Dittos Gene Mingo!! You have utilized this thread to the fullest!!!

Now there is a super secret thread that you can post on to announce to everyone - http://www.puritanboard.com/f24/congratulations-me-i-have-insert-number-here-posts-thanks-34290/


----------



## gene_mingo

Grymir said:


> Congrats and Mega Dittos Gene Mingo!! You have utilized this thread to the fullest!!!
> 
> Now there is a super secret thread that you can post on to announce to everyone - http://www.puritanboard.com/f24/congratulations-me-i-have-insert-number-here-posts-thanks-34290/



Wow and thank you.

Now how many posts before I reach the next level....


----------



## Grymir

500


----------



## Athaleyah

Grymir said:


> 500



Father Guido Sarducci? I liked Cloud better. But I knew it was for a limited time only.


----------



## Calvinist Cowboy

Skyler said:


> Cowboy, that was changed a while back. I though I forwarded you tellville's referendum?


 
Oh, so THAT was what that was! It was written in what looked like pig latin and had strange symbols. I thought it was spam and deleted it.


----------



## Grymir

Athaleyah said:


> Grymir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 500
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Father Guido Sarducci? I liked Cloud better. But I knew it was for a limited time only.
Click to expand...


I just can't bring myself to use a picture of Squall.


----------



## Athaleyah

Grymir said:


> I just can't bring myself to use a picture of Squall.



I could never figure out what Rinoa saw in Squall.

I kind of thought it was something like Anakin and Padme where he won her over by the sheer power of his constant complaining and whining. My memory isn't the greatest, since I saw the movie a long time ago, but it went something like this...

Anakin: Obi Wan is constantly holding me back I hate him.
Padme: He just cares about you.
Anakin: [whine whine groan complain for a long time]
Anakin: I hate him! I hate him! I him!
Padme: I love you!


----------



## Grymir

Athaleyah said:


> Grymir said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just can't bring myself to use a picture of Squall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could never figure out what Rinoa saw in Squall.
> 
> I kind of thought it was something like Anakin and Padme where he won her over by the sheer power of his constant complaining and whining. My memory isn't the greatest, since I saw the movie a long time ago, but it went something like this...
> 
> Anakin: Obi Wan is constantly holding me back I hate him.
> Padme: He just cares about you.
> Anakin: [whine whine groan complain for a long time]
> Anakin: I hate him! I hate him! I him!
> Padme: I love you!
Click to expand...


----------



## Quickened

Grymir said:


> Yes!!!! This thread now tops the charts!!!!!!!
> 
> #1 in hotest threads!!!!
> 
> #1 in most viewed threads!!!!!!
> 
> Everybody who's participated, pat yourself on the back!!
> 
> Aw man, Final Fantasy 7 is the best video game ever!! Bahamut Zero could beat Bahamut. (Of course any summons from FF7 could beat any GF from FF8!! )



In my opinion FF3 (us) is still near tops. I like the variety of characters that you can run into. The only way to make it better is to make use of todays graphics and implement the gambit system of FF12 which i really enjoyed.

So basically FF12 taking place in the FF3 world with those characters.

But what about Secret of Mana?


----------



## Grymir

Yes, a good plot beats good graphics. I wish they would redo the early Final Fantasy titles with the later graphics. 

I never heard of Secret of Mana, but I just did a quick search and found out lots. Looks like a great game. Being fired by canon from continent to continent looks fun!


----------



## OPC'n

Are you guys still cheating?


----------



## Athaleyah

sjonee said:


> Are you guys still cheating?



Cheating? That's ridiculous! Didn't you see where Grymir was talking about how we were being relevant?


----------



## OPC'n

Athaleyah said:


> sjonee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you guys still cheating?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheating? That's ridiculous! Didn't you see where Grymir was talking about how we were being relevant?
Click to expand...


Hmmm, Grymir who? Is he important around here?


----------



## Athaleyah

sjonee said:


> Athaleyah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sjonee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you guys still cheating?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheating? That's ridiculous! Didn't you see where Grymir was talking about how we were being relevant?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmm, Grymir who? Is he important around here?
Click to expand...


You mean he's not in charge here? Surely you can't expect me to believe that.


----------



## Grymir

We're so relevant we're almost emergent. 

And we are displaying a generous orthodoxy, as we are missional living, helping our brothers out as God graciously brings us to participate together in the fountainhead of community.


----------



## OPC'n

Grymir said:


> We're so relevant we're almost emergent.
> 
> And we are displaying a generous orthodoxy, as we are missional living, helping our brothers out as God graciously brings us to participate together in the fountainhead of community.



Hmmm, nope, don't know this guy!


----------



## Skyler

Calvinist Cowboy said:


> Skyler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cowboy, that was changed a while back. I though I forwarded you tellville's referendum?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, so THAT was what that was! It was written in what looked like pig latin and had strange symbols. I thought it was spam and deleted it.
Click to expand...


That explains why you haven't been attending our encrypted chat sessions recently.


----------



## Theognome

I will be posting something on this thread soon that us uberthread members will want to see...

Theognome


----------



## Athaleyah

Theognome said:


> I will be posting something on this thread soon that us uberthread members will want to see...
> 
> Theognome



Is it about female elders? I think that would be really relevant. 

-----Added 3/8/2009 at 09:44:14 EST-----

And if we can work on being fully emergent, I think this might offer some direction.

Emergent leaders call for ‘missional re-understanding of Jesus-followership and Christ-focus imbued with passionate creativity and emotional authenticity,’ whatever that means


----------



## Grymir

How about a theological re-purposing of our objective and subjective missionality within a framework of God-love.

I'm just sayin'!


----------



## tellville

Quickened said:


> In my opinion FF3 (us) is still near tops. I like the variety of characters that you can run into. The only way to make it better is to make use of todays graphics and implement the gambit system of FF12 which i really enjoyed.
> 
> So basically FF12 taking place in the FF3 world with those characters.
> 
> But what about Secret of Mana?



Hence my posting of the FFVI (FFIII US) trailer 

Secret of Mana is really good. Too bad they haven't been able to replicate it very well since that awesome classic.

Personally though, my all time favourite series is Dragon Quest. Yes, I like it old school.

I just wanted to state my infallible subjective truth.


----------



## Theognome

*Proof fro Scripture that THIS is the greatest of threads*

Here it is! Th absolute proof that this thread is the true redeeming thread that God has placed upon the PuritanBoard. Therefore, without further adieu, here is the King James Thread!




When John(Ac. 13:24) began(Ge 4:26) a thread(So 4:3), his desire(Ps 54:7) was to(Jos 15:12) receive an(Mt 19:29) answer to this(2Ch 10:9) simple(Ps 119:130) question(Mr 9:16): When will(Am 8:5) the stature of(Eph 4:13) a little member(Jas 3:5) increase(Ge 47:24)? from this(Ge 31:13) humble(Ex 10:3) beginning God created(Ge 1:1) on the(Ge 1:11) board(Ex 26:16) a new thing in the earth(Jer 31:22). Thus the LORD saved(2Ch 32:22) us all(Joh 4:25) by giving(De 21:17) us a place(2Ki 6:2) where we(Isa 20:6) go and(Ex 2:7) write on it(Eze 37:16) the foolishness of fools(Pr 14:24); yet it(Ezr 5:16) is wisdom and strength(Job 12:13) for the elect(Mr 13:20) on the(Ge 4:16) thread(So 4:3). For truly I say to you(Mt 5:18), if you seek(De 4:29) the joy of his way(Job 8:19), speak your minds(Jud 19:30) here, and(Nu 14:40) be refreshed.( Ex 23:12)


Theognome


----------



## tellville

Theognome said:


> Here it is! Th absolute proof that this thread is the true redeeming thread that God has placed upon the PuritanBoard. Therefore, without further adieu, here is the King James Thread!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When John(Ac. 13:24) began(Ge 4:26) a thread(So 4:3), his desire(Ps 54:7) was to(Jos 15:12) receive an(Mt 19:29) answer to this(2Ch 10:9) simple(Ps 119:130) question(Mr 9:16): When will(Am 8:5) the stature of(Eph 4:13) a little member(Jas 3:5) increase(Ge 47:24)? from this(Ge 31:13) humble(Ex 10:3) beginning God created(Ge 1:1) on the(Ge 1:11) board(Ex 26:16) a new thing in the earth(Jer 31:22). Thus the LORD saved(2Ch 32:22) us all(Joh 4:25) by giving(De 21:17) us a place(2Ki 6:2) where we(Isa 20:6) go and(Ex 2:7) write on it(Eze 37:16) the foolishness of fools(Pr 14:24); yet it(Ezr 5:16) is wisdom and strength(Job 12:13) for the elect(Mr 13:20) on the(Ge 4:16) thread(So 4:3). For truly I say to you(Mt 5:18), if you seek(De 4:29) the joy of his way(Job 8:19), speak your minds(Jud 19:30) here, and(Nu 14:40) be refreshed.( Ex 23:12)
> 
> 
> Theognome



"We all agree with our fellow intellect Bill Cunningham popularly known as the great Theognome!" 

          ​


----------



## Grymir

Theognome said:


> Here it is! Th absolute proof that this thread is the true redeeming thread that God has placed upon the PuritanBoard. Therefore, without further adieu, here is the King James Thread!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When John(Ac. 13:24) began(Ge 4:26) a thread(So 4:3), his desire(Ps 54:7) was to(Jos 15:12) receive an(Mt 19:29) answer to this(2Ch 10:9) simple(Ps 119:130) question(Mr 9:16): When will(Am 8:5) the stature of(Eph 4:13) a little member(Jas 3:5) increase(Ge 47:24)? from this(Ge 31:13) humble(Ex 10:3) beginning God created(Ge 1:1) on the(Ge 1:11) board(Ex 26:16) a new thing in the earth(Jer 31:22). Thus the LORD saved(2Ch 32:22) us all(Joh 4:25) by giving(De 21:17) us a place(2Ki 6:2) where we(Isa 20:6) go and(Ex 2:7) write on it(Eze 37:16) the foolishness of fools(Pr 14:24); yet it(Ezr 5:16) is wisdom and strength(Job 12:13) for the elect(Mr 13:20) on the(Ge 4:16) thread(So 4:3). For truly I say to you(Mt 5:18), if you seek(De 4:29) the joy of his way(Job 8:19), speak your minds(Jud 19:30) here, and(Nu 14:40) be refreshed.( Ex 23:12)
> 
> 
> Theognome



Wow! The highlight of the thread for sure!!

I feel sorry for all the people that will miss that. Maybe we should adopt a missional stance and send forth missionaries into other threads to tell them about this great truth!


----------



## Theognome

Grymir said:


> Theognome said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is! Th absolute proof that this thread is the true redeeming thread that God has placed upon the PuritanBoard. Therefore, without further adieu, here is the King James Thread!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When John(Ac. 13:24) began(Ge 4:26) a thread(So 4:3), his desire(Ps 54:7) was to(Jos 15:12) receive an(Mt 19:29) answer to this(2Ch 10:9) simple(Ps 119:130) question(Mr 9:16): When will(Am 8:5) the stature of(Eph 4:13) a little member(Jas 3:5) increase(Ge 47:24)? from this(Ge 31:13) humble(Ex 10:3) beginning God created(Ge 1:1) on the(Ge 1:11) board(Ex 26:16) a new thing in the earth(Jer 31:22). Thus the LORD saved(2Ch 32:22) us all(Joh 4:25) by giving(De 21:17) us a place(2Ki 6:2) where we(Isa 20:6) go and(Ex 2:7) write on it(Eze 37:16) the foolishness of fools(Pr 14:24); yet it(Ezr 5:16) is wisdom and strength(Job 12:13) for the elect(Mr 13:20) on the(Ge 4:16) thread(So 4:3). For truly I say to you(Mt 5:18), if you seek(De 4:29) the joy of his way(Job 8:19), speak your minds(Jud 19:30) here, and(Nu 14:40) be refreshed.( Ex 23:12)
> 
> 
> Theognome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! The highlight of the thread for sure!!
> 
> I feel sorry for all the people that will miss that. Maybe we should adopt a missional stance and send forth missionaries into other threads to tell them about this great truth!
Click to expand...


YES!!! YES!!! EVANGELIZE THE INFIDELS!!!!!!

Theognome


----------



## Grymir




----------



## Theognome

Notice the following:

Most Viewed Threads (In Last 7 Days)
1. How many posts until you graduate from... 1771

We are the PB's source of awe.

Theognome


----------



## tellville

Theognome said:


> Notice the following:
> 
> Most Viewed Threads (In Last 7 Days)
> 1. How many posts until you graduate from... 1771
> 
> We are the PB's source of awe.
> 
> Theognome



Can any mods tell us the all time records for the Puritanboard?


----------



## Grymir

Theognome said:


> Notice the following:
> 
> Most Viewed Threads (In Last 7 Days)
> 1. How many posts until you graduate from... 1771
> 
> We are the PB's source of awe.
> 
> Theognome


----------



## Matthias

Well, after reading the 8 pages of this thread I have forgotten the original question. I think maybe we should start over.... eh?


----------



## Grymir

Certainty is irrelevant as God graciously brings us to participate together in the fountainhead of community


----------



## Matthias

Grymir said:


> Certainty is irrelevant as God graciously brings us to participate together in the fountainhead of community



whoooza whatzit??


----------



## Grymir

I'm emerging...Here's a link to the wiki article I've been using lately on my posts.

Emerging church - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Scroll down to the Trinitarian based values section. 

Orthodoxy? Who needs it as long as we feel the love of God!


----------



## Matthias

Grymir said:


> I'm emerging...Here's a link to the wiki article I've been using lately on my posts.
> 
> Emerging church - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> Scroll down to the Trinitarian based values section.
> 
> Orthodoxy? Who needs it as long as we feel the love of God!


----------



## tellville

Matthias said:


> Well, after reading the 8 pages of this thread I have forgotten the original question. I think maybe we should start over.... eh?



Welcome to our emerging enlightenment. Experience the now which is this thread.


----------



## ManleyBeasley

This

-----Added 3/9/2009 at 06:33:18 EST-----

is not a

-----Added 3/9/2009 at 06:33:51 EST-----

fair way to

-----Added 3/9/2009 at 06:34:41 EST-----

gain posts.


----------



## Theognome

I wonder how Anne Mccaffrey would deal with this thread...

Theognome


----------



## dbroyles

Theognome said:


> I wonder how Anne Mccaffrey would deal with this thread...
> 
> Theognome



"Double, double toil and trouble,
now I'll write more dragon drivel."


----------



## Skyler

Another post bites the dust.


----------



## dbroyles

Skyler said:


> Another post bites the dust.



Nah...Just blowin' smoke. Don't let it get in your eyes.


----------



## Calvinist Cowboy

This is awesome! Another post down.


----------



## tellville

Let's continue discussing our growing emerging enlightenment: 

Which are the questions whose answer is right if you say 'Yes', but is right even if you say 'No'?


----------



## Theognome

tellville said:


> Let's continue discussing our growing emerging enlightenment:
> 
> Which are the questions whose answer is right if you say 'Yes', but is right even if you say 'No'?



There are endless possibilities here...

"Would you like paper or plastic?"
"What is your favorite color?"
"What is a good hand in poker?"
"Do you subscribe to global thermonuclear war?"
"Where did you get those coconuts?"
"Which fish makes the best sushi?"
"Is the barometric pressure?"

...And let us not forget the universal answer...

...Blue, because ice cream has no bones.

Theognome


----------



## dbroyles

Theognome said:


> tellville said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's continue discussing our growing emerging enlightenment:
> 
> Which are the questions whose answer is right if you say 'Yes', but is right even if you say 'No'?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are endless possibilities here...
> 
> "Would you like paper or plastic?"
> "What is your favorite color?"
> "What is a good hand in poker?"
> "Do you subscribe to global thermonuclear war?"
> "Where did you get those coconuts?"
> "Which fish makes the best sushi?"
> "Is the barometric pressure?"
> 
> ...And let us not forget the universal answer...
> 
> ...Blue, because ice cream has no bones.
> 
> Theognome
Click to expand...


How 'bout "Did we run out of steam?"


----------



## Theognome

Forbit the thought!

Theognome


----------



## Skyler

YAPP.

(Yet Another Pointed Post)


----------



## Theognome

Well, if you comb your hair right, it won't show.

Theognome


----------



## dbroyles

With enough Dapper Dan, most anything is possible. It's sort of like caulk.


----------



## tellville

dbroyles said:


> How 'bout "Did we run out of steam?"



Heretic.


----------



## Skyler

Pour water on the flames. That'll give us some more steam.


----------



## tellville

Skyler said:


> Pour water on the flames. That'll give us some more steam.



So weird. As I was reading your post the flames went out on the Scotsman.... Weird..... Do the flames normally go out??


----------



## Calvinist Cowboy

Only on Scotsmen.


----------



## Theognome

I know who we need to solve the flaming Scotsman issue-

[video=youtube;zCKhy-tkaQ0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zCKhy-tkaQ0[/video]

Theognome


----------



## Grymir

Proponents of this movement call it a "conversation" to emphasize its developing and decentralized nature, its vast range of standpoints and its commitment to dialogue.


----------



## Skyler

Theognome, I don't need any more animated TV series to get interested in...

*sighs*


----------



## dbroyles

Skyler said:


> Theognome, I don't need any more animated TV series to get interested in...
> 
> *sighs*



But, how else will we understand the mystery of the flaming scotsman? My avatar wants to know.


----------



## reformed trucker

Grymir said:


> We're so relevant we're almost emergent.


----------



## Theognome

Skyler said:


> Theognome, I don't need any more animated TV series to get interested in...
> 
> *sighs*



You mean, you're not _already_ well versed in IG?!? You're obviously NOT always on duty!


----------



## reformed trucker

Theognome said:


> ...Blue, because ice cream has no bones.
> Theognome



 Oh man, I gotta quit coming back to this thread.

Sure hope reading all this doesn't have any permanent side-effects.


----------



## tellville

dbroyles said:


> Skyler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Theognome, I don't need any more animated TV series to get interested in...
> 
> *sighs*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, how else will we understand the mystery of the flaming scotsman? My avatar wants to know.
Click to expand...


We will only understand the mystery of the flaming scotsman if we answer this question:

Two puritans were watching a flag flapping in the wind. One said to the other, "The flag is moving."The other replied, "The wind is moving." JI Packer from the future overheard this. He said, "Not the flag, not the wind; the mind is moving."

Who was right?


----------



## Grymir

The flag is always right!


----------



## Theognome

tellville said:


> dbroyles said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skyler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Theognome, I don't need any more animated TV series to get interested in...
> 
> *sighs*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, how else will we understand the mystery of the flaming scotsman? My avatar wants to know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We will only understand the mystery of the flaming scotsman if we answer this question:
> 
> Two puritans were watching a flag flapping in the wind. One said to the other, "The flag is moving."The other replied, "The wind is moving." JI Packer from the future overheard this. He said, "Not the flag, not the wind; the mind is moving."
> 
> Who was right?
Click to expand...


Buddha.

Theognome


----------



## Zenas

Can we discuss theories regarding the advent of the word "pwn"?


----------



## Grymir

A corruption of the word "Owned." This originated in an online game called Warcraft, where a map designer misspelled "owned." When the computer beat a player, it was supposed to say, so-and-so "has been owned." 

Instead, it said, so-and-so "has been pwned." 

It basically means "to own" or to be dominated by an opponent or situation, especially by some god-like or computer-like force. 
"Man, I rock at my job, but I still got a bad evaluation. I was pwned." 

OR 

"That team totally pwned us."


----------



## Zenas

Alternatively I offer the following theory:

Consider the fact that own is a word of domination. Perversion of such a dominating term cannot be attributed to a mere mis-type; a slip of the hand executed by some fanboi pining for intranets kewlness. (Even though I did use the word execute.) Rather, the word "own" could only be bested by an unprecedented act of Qwerty keyboard conquest. 

Notice the proximity of the letter "p" to the letter "o" on your keyboard. What do you see? Neighbors. Like Germany and England. China and the U.S. Cuba and Argentina. Goat Cheese and Steak. All great rivalries arising among neighboring territories. Such is the same with the letters "o" and "p". 

When the letter "o" is thought of, only one word comes to mind: "own". Sheer dominion exudes from the presence of "o" in a word, simply by its association with "own". 

"Opinion"? Mine owns all others automatically because "opinion" has an "O" and I typed it first. Battle over. 

That aside, this incensed the letter "p". What is "P"? To "persuade". You might as well associate the letter "p" with "limp-wristed begging" just as soon as you associate it with "persuade". P would not stand for O's monopoly over all out domination. 

At roughly 10:30 A.M, on May 24th, in 2003 A.D., P declared war on O. With the help of U and Y, O was routed to the north, only to find that there was no where to run, because nothing exists on the Zero key. It was at that time that P replaced O and formed the word "Pwn" which has come to be known as the ultimate in humiliating domination and defeat of an enemy. 

Only through conquest could "Pwn" come into existence.


----------



## tellville

Zenas said:


> Alternatively I offer the following theory:....Only through conquest could "Pwn" come into existence.



LOL. That was awesome. 



Theognome said:


> tellville said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dbroyles said:
> 
> 
> 
> But, how else will we understand the mystery of the flaming scotsman? My avatar wants to know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We will only understand the mystery of the flaming scotsman if we answer this question:
> 
> Two puritans were watching a flag flapping in the wind. One said to the other, "The flag is moving."The other replied, "The wind is moving." JI Packer from the future overheard this. He said, "Not the flag, not the wind; the mind is moving."
> 
> Who was right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Buddha.
> 
> Theognome
Click to expand...


You are wise oh enlightened and emergent one.


----------



## Grymir

Wasn't pwned invented on the "Satellite of Love"? Tom Servo? "Crowe, you've been pwned!" "No I haven't!" "Yes you have!" "Who died and made you boss Tom?"


----------



## Athaleyah

Grymir said:


> I'm emerging...Here's a link to the wiki article I've been using lately on my posts.
> 
> Emerging church - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> Scroll down to the Trinitarian based values section.
> 
> Orthodoxy? Who needs it as long as we feel the love of God!



Ok, reject orthodoxy... and we should probably hate doctrine anyway...

But are we "react[ing] to the missional needs of postmodern culture and re-acquir[ing] a Trinitarian basis to its understanding of Church as Worship, Mission and Community?" This is vital for us to be emerging!

That is some good stuff you found!


----------



## forgivenmuch

Back in the day, this would be called "postwhoring."


----------



## Grymir




----------



## Grymir

Actually, we have a generous orthodoxy!

-----Added 3/10/2009 at 02:39:15 EST-----

Hey, I didn't merge!

-----Added 3/10/2009 at 02:39:45 EST-----

We'll, I did this time, but???


----------



## tellville

forgivenmuch said:


> Back in the day, this would be called "postwhoring."



But in these latter days of the thread era this is called emerging enlightenment. 

"We all agree!"

          ​


----------



## No Longer A Libertine

I just realized I've become a SENIOR, kneel before ZOD!


----------



## nicnap

Wow...I have some catching up to do...I about 4-5 pages behind in my reading of this thread.


----------



## Solus Christus

No Longer A Libertine said:


> I just realized I've become a SENIOR, kneel before ZOD!



Hey congrats 

As silly as this thread has/is/will be, it has been informative. Like I just found out that my wife doesn't even know who General Zod is.

<insert deafening silence> 

I know. I was surprised too! Guess it means a trip to Blockbuster for Superman 2.


----------



## Athaleyah

Solus Christus said:


> Hey congrats
> 
> As silly as this thread has/is/will be, it has been informative. Like I just found out that my wife doesn't even know who General Zod is.
> 
> <insert deafening silence>
> 
> I know. I was surprised too! Guess it means a trip to Blockbuster for Superman 2.



Please no! I saw that movie long ago but had repressed all memory of it except that three bad people with super powers came to Earth and Superman had to beat them. I think I would be far too traumatized to go through it again.


----------



## No Longer A Libertine

Athaleyah said:


> Solus Christus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey congrats
> 
> As silly as this thread has/is/will be, it has been informative. Like I just found out that my wife doesn't even know who General Zod is.
> 
> <insert deafening silence>
> 
> I know. I was surprised too! Guess it means a trip to Blockbuster for Superman 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please no! I saw that movie long ago but had repressed all memory of it except that *three bad people with super powers came to Earth* and Superman had to beat them. I think I would be far too traumatized to go through it again.
Click to expand...

It was a prophecy of Obama, Pelosi and Reid.


----------



## Theognome

Grifnaphelobber shool grimple snord. Flamprong id splifpherodder trankle, wuquastick lym prork. Snaffle?

Theognome


----------



## PresbyDane

yes


----------



## Zenas

Orangello?


----------



## Theognome

Zenas said:


> Orangello?



Didn't Bill Cosby used to peddle that stuff?

Theognome


----------



## tellville

theognome said:


> grifnaphelobber shool grimple snord. Flamprong id splifpherodder trankle, wuquastick lym prork. Snaffle?
> 
> Theognome



2+2=4


----------



## Grymir

Hey y'all, I think we're slipping into Neo-Orthodoxy and losing our Emerging Edge.


----------



## Theognome

tellville said:


> theognome said:
> 
> 
> 
> grifnaphelobber shool grimple snord. Flamprong id splifpherodder trankle, wuquastick lym prork. Snaffle?
> 
> Theognome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2+2=4
Click to expand...


That is incorrect. 2+2=7, not 4. Look it up on emergence.com.

Theognome


----------



## Calvinist Cowboy

Theognome said:


> Grifnaphelobber shool grimple snord. Flamprong id splifpherodder trankle, wuquastick lym prork. Snaffle?
> 
> Theognome


 
That's a quote from Hank the Cowdog when he wakes up.


----------



## forgivenmuch

tellville said:


> forgivenmuch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Back in the day, this would be called "postwhoring."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But in these latter days of the thread era this is called emerging enlightenment.
> 
> "We all agree!"
> 
> ​
Click to expand...


The times they are a changing.


----------



## OPC'n

What do bees and hummingbirds have in common?


----------



## Theognome

sjonee said:


> What do bees and hummingbirds have in common?



Both bees and hummingbirds lost most of their retirement plans when the market crashed. Their 401k's are now worthless, and will likely spend their golden years flipping burgers or greeting at Walmart.

Theognome


----------



## tellville

Theognome said:


> tellville said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theognome said:
> 
> 
> 
> grifnaphelobber shool grimple snord. Flamprong id splifpherodder trankle, wuquastick lym prork. Snaffle?
> 
> Theognome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2+2=4
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is incorrect. 2+2=7, not 4. Look it up on emergence.com.
> 
> Theognome
Click to expand...


However, emergent.com says 2+2=Emergent Understanding of the concept of 4 and how in some cases it is 5.


----------



## Theognome

tellville said:


> Theognome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tellville said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2+2=4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is incorrect. 2+2=7, not 4. Look it up on emergence.com.
> 
> Theognome
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> However, emergent.com says 2+2=Emergent Understanding of the concept of 4 and how in some cases it is 5.
Click to expand...


Did you see the parenthetical note which states that this technique only works when viewing the equation in a mercury-backed mirror (silver can cause the answer to become 6, for some quirky reason)?

Theognome


----------



## Athaleyah

Come on guys, isn't it our life-affirming postmodern full embracement of 2+2 the real issue here? To say that 2+2=6 or 5 or 7 only serves to limit the application of God to ourselves. We should be looking at how 2+2 makes us feel about God.


----------



## Theognome

Athaleyah said:


> Come on guys, isn't it our life-affirming postmodern full embracement of 2+2 the real issue here? To say that 2+2=6 or 5 or 7 only serves to limit the application of God to ourselves. We should be looking at how 2+2 makes us feel about God.



How's this-

2+2=God

Theognome


----------



## Grymir

2+2 makes me think of God.

See Dick and Jane make me think of the NIV.


----------



## D. Paul

Rats. My last post was supposed to count for 3.


----------



## Calvinist Cowboy

Theognome said:


> Athaleyah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Come on guys, isn't it our life-affirming postmodern full embracement of 2+2 the real issue here? To say that 2+2=6 or 5 or 7 only serves to limit the application of God to ourselves. We should be looking at how 2+2 makes us feel about God.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How's this-
> 
> 2+2=God
Click to expand...

 
2+2 does not equal God, because if we are truly emergent and postmodern, everything points to God. Therefore:

2+2=27.

-----Added 3/10/2009 at 10:07:30 EST-----

Don't ask me how I got such an answer, 'cuz if you do, then YOU are being intolerant.


----------



## Theognome

Calvinist Cowboy said:


> Theognome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Athaleyah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Come on guys, isn't it our life-affirming postmodern full embracement of 2+2 the real issue here? To say that 2+2=6 or 5 or 7 only serves to limit the application of God to ourselves. We should be looking at how 2+2 makes us feel about God.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How's this-
> 
> 2+2=God
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 2+2 does not equal God, because if we are truly emergent and postmodern, everything points to God. Therefore:
> 
> 2+2=27.
> 
> -----Added 3/10/2009 at 10:07:30 EST-----
> 
> Don't ask me how I got such an answer, 'cuz if you do, then YOU are being intolerant.
Click to expand...


Then how do you explain 42?

Theognome


----------



## Calvinist Cowboy

Theognome said:


> Calvinist Cowboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theognome said:
> 
> 
> 
> How's this-
> 
> 2+2=God
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2+2 does not equal God, because if we are truly emergent and postmodern, everything points to God. Therefore:
> 
> 2+2=27.
> 
> -----Added 3/10/2009 at 10:07:30 EST-----
> 
> Don't ask me how I got such an answer, 'cuz if you do, then YOU are being intolerant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then how do you explain 42?
> 
> Theognome
Click to expand...

 
42?  

That's a , so I won't go there, but all the really  people who feel like their inner person has been spanked too many times have a higher consciousness which states that eating and  up and down is a good means of connecting with their inner self. Not only that, but I appeal to a higher authority for my answer:


----------



## Athaleyah

42 is the answer to "Life, the Universe, and Everything."

The earth is a giant computer built to figure out what the question is.

And now I have done my public service for the day.


----------



## Jesus is my friend

will today be yesterday tomorrow or is it the forever now?

we will be back after a message from our sponsors


----------



## Theognome

42 is a great and emergent number. Allow me to demonstrate...

In Shakespeare's Romeo and Juliet, Juliet slept for 42 hours.

The right arm of the Statue of Liberty is 42 feet long.

Elvis died at age 42.

The angle at which light reflects off water to create a rainbow is 42 degrees.

Fox Mulder lives in apartment 42.

There are 42 Oreos in a 1 pound package.

There were 42 generations from Abraham to Christ.

The world record jump by a kangaroo is 42 feet.

Dogs have a total of 42 teeth in their lifetimes.

Jimi Hendrix and Jerry Garcia were born in 1942.

The city of Jerusalem covers 42 square miles.

A Wonderbra consists of 42 individual parts.

The natural vibration frequency of human DNA is 42.

There are 42 dots on a pair of dice.

"The Beast was given a mouth uttering proud boasts and blasphemies, and it was given authority to act for 42 months." (Rev. 13:5)

There are 42 decks on the Enterprise-D.

And of course, as previously mentioned, the Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy reveals that the meaning of life, the universe and everything is 42.

Theognome


----------



## Grymir

42 is the natural number following 41 and preceding 43.

It is the sum of the totient function for the first eleven integers.

The eight digits of pi beginning from 242,422 places after the decimal point are 42424242.

God sent bears to maul 42 of the youths who mock Elisha for his baldness (2 Kings 2:23)

The jersey number of Jackie Robinson, which is the only number retired by all Major League Baseball teams.

The number on Lee Petty's racing car in NASCAR.


----------



## Theognome

All hail the emergent 42!!!!!!!

Hail!

Theognome


----------



## Grymir

The relevance of 42 seems undeniable!


----------



## Theognome

Should we christen this thread as thread #42?

Theognome


----------



## Athaleyah

I know it's great and everything. But is the thread really good enough to be labeled "42?"


----------



## Theognome

Athaleyah said:


> I know it's great and everything. But is the thread really good enough to be labeled "42?"



Nay, the real question is- Is 42 great enough to grace this thread?

We, the emergent, have discussed this at great length (over eight inches) and decided that we will allow 42 to be present here on this greatest of threads until we decide that it no longer suits our collective fancy.

Theognome


----------



## tellville

I've noticed that this thread has been moved to Entertainment and Humour. How does this affect the greatness which is 42?


----------



## Michael Doyle

Jon 316 said:


> Theognome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jon 316 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you notice this notice, you may notice that this notice is not worth noticing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hadn't noticed that.
> 
> Theognome
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ah, did you notice something worth noticing in the notice which was assumed to be not worth noticing?
Click to expand...


This is a notice worth noting. Be on notice that at this notice I have noticed the thread of note noticing itself to be on notice towards the top posting note of all noticable postings.

I therefore, humbly submit myself to the goings on of this, the most ambiguous of all posts, for the purpose of postal credibility.

I have no idea how to proceed having had this remarkable epiphany but onward I shall press for the sake of the prize of PB graduation.


----------



## Mushroom

You


----------



## Grymir

Wow! We've been moved!


----------



## Athaleyah

Even though this is probably the most "general" thread ever posted here.


----------



## OPC'n

Theognome said:


> sjonee said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do bees and hummingbirds have in common?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both bees and hummingbirds lost most of their retirement plans when the market crashed. Their 401k's are now worthless, and will likely spend their golden years flipping burgers or greeting at Walmart.
> 
> Theognome
Click to expand...


Close but no


----------



## tellville

I've noticed that while Jon 316 started this thread, the awesomeness of this thread truly began when SemperErudito, who from now on will be known as the Great Emergent 42, decided to move it to it's true purpose. In the original words of the Great Emergent 42:


"Why not start meaningless threads too boost your post count.....

 "


----------



## Athaleyah

All hail Great Emergent 42!


----------



## Theognome

Hail!


----------



## Skyler

tellville said:


> I've noticed that this thread has been moved to Entertainment and Humour. How does this affect the greatness which is 42?



This affects it in reducing it to a multiple of 6 rather than a multiple of 7.

Hail? I'll have to reinforce my tinfoil hat.


----------



## dbroyles

Michael Doyle said:


> This is a notice worth noting. Be on notice that at this notice I have noticed the thread of note noticing itself to be on notice towards the top posting note of all noticable postings.
> 
> I therefore, humbly submit myself to the goings on of this, the most ambiguous of all posts, for the purpose of postal credibility.



Wouldn't all of the post posted to Santa that end up in dead letter piles in all of the post offices in the world be more ambiguously postal than this mountain of posts? Just Asking? 

-----Added 3/11/2009 at 10:05:09 EST-----



dbroyles said:


> Wouldn't all of the post posted to Santa that end up in dead letter piles in all of the post offices in the world be more ambiguously postal than this mountain of posts? Just Asking?



The 2nd question mark was my attempt to augment the ambiguity of my previous post.


----------



## Skyler

Ambiguity is irrelevant.


----------



## Theognome

dbroyles said:


> Michael Doyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a notice worth noting. Be on notice that at this notice I have noticed the thread of note noticing itself to be on notice towards the top posting note of all noticable postings.
> 
> I therefore, humbly submit myself to the goings on of this, the most ambiguous of all posts, for the purpose of postal credibility.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't all of the post posted to Santa that end up in dead letter piles in all of the post offices in the world be more ambiguously postal than this mountain of posts? Just Asking?
> 
> -----Added 3/11/2009 at 10:05:09 EST-----
> 
> 
> 
> dbroyles said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't all of the post posted to Santa that end up in dead letter piles in all of the post offices in the world be more ambiguously postal than this mountain of posts? Just Asking?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The 2nd question mark was my attempt to augment the ambiguity of my previous post.
Click to expand...


Don't go postal on us now...

Theognome


----------



## Michael Doyle

All Hail...


----------



## jaybird0827

sjonee said:


> What do bees and hummingbirds have in common?



They hum because they don't know the words.


----------



## Skyler

Michael Doyle said:


> All Hail...



All Brimstone.


----------



## Mushroom

Skyler said:


> Ambiguity is irrelevant.


Irrelevance is ambiguous.


----------



## Skyler

Brad said:


> Skyler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ambiguity is irrelevant.
> 
> 
> 
> Irrelevance is ambiguous.
Click to expand...


Therefore, irrelevancy is irrelevant.


----------



## jaybird0827

Skyler said:


> Brad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skyler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ambiguity is irrelevant.
> 
> 
> 
> Irrelevance is ambiguous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Therefore, irrelevancy is irrelevant.
Click to expand...


Hey! A tautology!


----------



## Theognome

Non-sequitur.

Theognome


----------



## Skyler

jaybird0827 said:


> Skyler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brad said:
> 
> 
> 
> Irrelevance is ambiguous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Therefore, irrelevancy is irrelevant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey! A tautology!
Click to expand...


Tautologies are irrelevant.


----------



## E Nomine

This is quite the thread.


----------



## Mushroom

Skyler said:


> jaybird0827 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skyler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Therefore, irrelevancy is irrelevant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey! A tautology!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tautologies are irrelevant.
Click to expand...

But, are tautologies therefore ambiguous irrelevancies, are ambiguities irrelevant tautologies, or are irrelevancies tautologous ambiguities?

And ultimately therefore, is Bill a non sequitur ambiguity?


----------



## Theognome

Brad said:


> Skyler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jaybird0827 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey! A tautology!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tautologies are irrelevant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But, are tautologies therefore ambiguous irrelevancies, are ambiguities irrelevant tautologies, or are irrelevancies tautologous ambiguities?
> 
> And ultimately therefore, is Bill a non sequitur ambiguity?
Click to expand...


I don't like football.

Theognome


----------



## Skyler

Brad said:


> Skyler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jaybird0827 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey! A tautology!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tautologies are irrelevant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But, are tautologies therefore ambiguous irrelevancies, are ambiguities irrelevant tautologies, or are irrelevancies tautologous ambiguities?
> 
> And ultimately therefore, is Bill a non sequitur ambiguity?
Click to expand...


Tautologies are irrelevant, so we can ignore those. Ambiguities are also irrelevant, so we can ignore them as well. And in closing, irrelevancies are irrelevant, so you can ignore everything I just said.

Finally, Theognome is neither a non-sequitur nor an ambiguity. He is an irrelevant tautology.


----------



## Theognome

Skyler said:


> Brad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skyler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tautologies are irrelevant.
> 
> 
> 
> But, are tautologies therefore ambiguous irrelevancies, are ambiguities irrelevant tautologies, or are irrelevancies tautologous ambiguities?
> 
> And ultimately therefore, is Bill a non sequitur ambiguity?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tautologies are irrelevant, so we can ignore those. Ambiguities are also irrelevant, so we can ignore them as well. And in closing, irrelevancies are irrelevant, so you can ignore everything I just said.
> 
> Finally, Theognome is neither a non-sequitur nor an ambiguity. He is an irrelevant tautology.
Click to expand...


When I say I don't like football, I mean that grid-iron team sports are not my cup of tea. 

Theognome


----------



## Skyler

Theognome said:


> Skyler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brad said:
> 
> 
> 
> But, are tautologies therefore ambiguous irrelevancies, are ambiguities irrelevant tautologies, or are irrelevancies tautologous ambiguities?
> 
> And ultimately therefore, is Bill a non sequitur ambiguity?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tautologies are irrelevant, so we can ignore those. Ambiguities are also irrelevant, so we can ignore them as well. And in closing, irrelevancies are irrelevant, so you can ignore everything I just said.
> 
> Finally, Theognome is neither a non-sequitur nor an ambiguity. He is an irrelevant tautology.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When I say I don't like football, I mean that grid-iron team sports are not my cup of tea.
> 
> Theognome
Click to expand...


I don't like waffles in my tea either.


----------



## Scottish Lass

I just graduated--yay! 

I'm perfectly aware the thread has moved on, but I just wanted to share!


----------



## tellville

Ninja Dance.


----------



## Grymir

Congrats Scottish Lass!!!!! 

Go Ninjas Go Vanilla Ice Dance!!

This thread is relevant. When you feel the thread, you become the thread.


To answer one of life's biggest questions, Bees and Hummingbirds are a sign that spring is on the way!!


----------



## dbroyles

Scottish Lass said:


> I just graduated--yay!
> 
> I'm perfectly aware the thread has moved on, but I just wanted to share!



Graduation or non-graduation on the PB is either relevant or irrelevant, or it is neither relevant nor irrelevent...no matter how you slice it (or not).


----------



## Grymir

dbroyles said:


> Scottish Lass said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just graduated--yay!
> 
> I'm perfectly aware the thread has moved on, but I just wanted to share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Graduation or non-graduation on the PB is either relevant or irrelevant, or it is neither relevant nor irrelevent...no matter how you slice it (or not).
Click to expand...


 (or not)


----------



## Michael Doyle

I really just agree with all that has been said here and now live in a heightened state of ambiguous irrelevency as a result of my participation of this _Colloquy_.


----------



## charliejunfan

Hmmmm....

-----Added 3/11/2009 at 04:49:04 EST-----


----------



## Mushroom

Resistance is futile. Waffles in your tea while watching football is inevitable. Irrelevancy is immaterial.


----------



## charliejunfan

Oh..


----------



## a mere housewife

Brad that statement about waffles has all the pathos of epic tragedy. I think I read something similar in 'Oedipus at Six Flags over Colonus'.


----------



## charliejunfan

Final Fantasy 7 is the best


----------



## tellville

charliejunfan said:


> Final Fantasy 7 is the best



Final Fantasy VI is the best. 

I believe that my subjective truth is more true and more emergent than your subjective truth.


----------



## charliejunfan

followed by 8 and uh....can you give warrant of why you think your truth is subjective and not absolute?


----------



## Theognome

Personally, I subscribe to subjective falsehoods. They're easier to corral and respond better to chemical management.

Theognome


----------



## charliejunfan

I see...


----------



## Grymir

I also vote for Final Fantasy 7 being best. But I'm bucking the trend by saying that 9 is second best. I'm not finished with 8 yet...I've got one disk to go...Maybe it packs a wallop on the last disk?


----------



## August

Crud. 500 posts? Guess I will be an old freshman then.


----------



## Zenas

Socks.


----------



## charliejunfan

I just bought Mario RPG and downloaded it to my WII, it is also a good game, and.....I don't know if Mario wore socks or not...


----------



## Theognome

charliejunfan said:


> I just bought Mario RPG and downloaded it to my WII, it is also a good game, and.....I don't know if Mario wore socks or not...



Hard to say... He is an Italian plumber, after all...

Theognome


----------



## forgivenmuch

Theognome said:


> charliejunfan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just bought Mario RPG and downloaded it to my WII, it is also a good game, and.....I don't know if Mario wore socks or not...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hard to say... He is an Italian plumber, after all...
> 
> Theognome
Click to expand...


I always preferred Luigi to Mario, but he never got any credit or respect. Always living in the shadow of his brother.


----------



## Theognome

forgivenmuch said:


> Theognome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> charliejunfan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just bought Mario RPG and downloaded it to my WII, it is also a good game, and.....I don't know if Mario wore socks or not...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hard to say... He is an Italian plumber, after all...
> 
> Theognome
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I always preferred Luigi to Mario, but he never got any credit or respect. Always living in the shadow of his brother.
Click to expand...


Understandable, since it was Mario not Luigi that smote the ape and rescued the damsel. (does anyone here remember Donkey Kong?)

Theognome


----------



## Calvinist Cowboy

Of course I remember Donkey Kong!

-----Added 3/11/2009 at 08:50:25 EST-----

Ooh, I have another question that will challenge the ever-expanding emergent mind (and might very possibly blow the socks off Mario-if indeed he does have socks):

How much wood could a wood chuck chuck if a wood chuck could chuck wood?


----------



## forgivenmuch

Theognome said:


> forgivenmuch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theognome said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hard to say... He is an Italian plumber, after all...
> 
> Theognome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always preferred Luigi to Mario, but he never got any credit or respect. Always living in the shadow of his brother.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Understandable, since it was Mario not Luigi that smote the ape and rescued the damsel. (does anyone here remember Donkey Kong?)
> 
> Theognome
Click to expand...


Yes, but it is not as if Luigi did nothing. Anyway, he is by far the more humble of the "Super Mario Brothers," content to live quietly while his brother gets all the limelight. See, Mario even gives the family their namesake.


----------



## reformed trucker

Time for yet another relevant post.

Hey Grymir, do you have this KJV in your collection?

The KJV Yellow Pages Bible | The Sacred Sandwich


----------



## Grymir

I want!!!!!!!!!!!!

I wish I could give you more than one thanks for that post. I blow my daily allotment for that one.


----------



## nicnap

This thread is still going...good. Now I have about 7 pages to read in order to catch up. I may just start on the top of this page. Either way...


----------



## Whitefield

The nice thing about this thread is you can start at the beginning and read forward ... start at the middle and read both directions ... or start at the end and read backwards ... and it makes equal sense.


----------



## Calvinist Cowboy

don't worry about "catching up". that's what any logical, rational person would do, which of course detracts from the meaninglessness of the "is" that is the thread.


----------



## Athaleyah

I'd advise reading all of it. I mean how else are you going to see where we began to throw off the chains of repression of Reformed theology and begin to become emergent? It was an historic movement in this thread...

And Final Fantasy games...

Math...

Douglas Adams...

Star wars,,,

General Zod...

There is too much too miss here. You will regret it forever if you miss even a post of this thread thread thead (EXCEEDINGLY a thread).


----------



## nicnap

Calvinist Cowboy said:


> don't worry about "catching up". that's what any logical, rational person would do, which of course detracts from the meaninglessness of the "is" that is the thread.



Potato chips.




Since this thread is illogical...


----------



## Calvinist Cowboy

we mentioned Star Wars? I don't remember that.

BTW, we are going to have to divide this thread into chapters and verses for future indexing. We can say, "Hey, remember chpt 4, post 5 of 'the thread' where we discussed..."


----------



## Athaleyah

nicnap said:


> Calvinist Cowboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> don't worry about "catching up". that's what any logical, rational person would do, which of course detracts from the meaninglessness of the "is" that is the thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Potato chips.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since this thread is illogical...
Click to expand...


It is only illogical until we get our Unifying Thread Theory is completed, then it will all fall into place as high level reasoning about the nature of God and the universe.


----------



## Whitefield

Calvinist Cowboy said:


> we mentioned Star Wars? I don't remember that.
> 
> BTW, we are going to have to divide this thread into chapters and verses for future indexing. We can say, "Hey, remember chpt 4, post 5 of 'the thread' where we discussed..."



The CT or the TR version of "the thread"?


----------



## Athaleyah

Calvinist Cowboy said:


> we mentioned Star Wars? I don't remember that.
> "



It was a short dialogue showing how Anakin won Padme's love by the sheer power of his constant whining and complaining.


----------



## Theognome

But have we brought the Ed Wood masterpiece, 'Plan Nine From Outer Space' into it's proper lack of focus?

Theognome


----------



## Athaleyah

Theognome said:


> But have we brought the Ed Wood masterpiece, 'Plan Nine From Outer Space' into it's proper lack of focus?
> 
> Theognome



Do we have the proper wobbling tombstones to do that?


----------



## Theognome

Athaleyah said:


> Theognome said:
> 
> 
> 
> But have we brought the Ed Wood masterpiece, 'Plan Nine From Outer Space' into it's proper lack of focus?
> 
> Theognome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do we have the proper wobbling tombstones to do that?
Click to expand...


Of course- and of course we have film (or at least avatars) of plenty of dead people to make star performances!

Theognome


----------



## Grymir

super-glue!


----------



## Whitefield

I thought I would bring some literary redemption to this thread:



> `Twas brillig, and the slithy toves
> Did gyre and gimble in the wabe:
> All mimsy were the borogoves,
> And the mome raths outgrabe.
> 
> "Beware the Jabberwock, my son!
> The jaws that bite, the claws that catch!
> Beware the Jubjub bird, and shun
> The frumious Bandersnatch!"
> 
> He took his vorpal sword in hand:
> Long time the manxome foe he sought --
> So rested he by the Tumtum tree,
> And stood awhile in thought.
> 
> And, as in uffish thought he stood,
> The Jabberwock, with eyes of flame,
> Came whiffling through the tulgey wood,
> And burbled as it came!
> 
> One, two! One, two! And through and through
> The vorpal blade went snicker-snack!
> He left it dead, and with its head
> He went galumphing back.
> 
> "And, has thou slain the Jabberwock?
> Come to my arms, my beamish boy!
> O frabjous day! Callooh! Callay!'
> He chortled in his joy.
> 
> `Twas brillig, and the slithy toves
> Did gyre and gimble in the wabe;
> All mimsy were the borogoves,
> And the mome raths outgrabe.


----------



## Grymir




----------



## Theognome

*THIS is literary redemption!*

The Cremation of Sam McGee 

There are strange things done in the midnight sun
By the men who moil for gold;
The Arctic trails have their secret tales
That would make your blood run cold;
The Northern Lights have seen queer sights,
But the queerest they ever did see
Was that night on the marge of Lake Lebarge
I cremated Sam McGee. 

Now Sam McGee was from Tennessee, where
the cotton blooms and blows.
Why he left his home in the South to roam
'round the Pole' God only knows.
He was always cold, but the land of gold seemed
to hold him like a spell;
Though he'd often say in his homely way that
"he'd sooner live in hell." 


On a Christmas Day we were mushing our way
over the Dawson trail.
Talk of your cold! Through the parka's fold it
stabbed like a driven nail.
If our eyes we'd close, then the lashes froze till
sometimes we couldn't see;
It wasn't much fun, but the only one to whimper
was Sam MaGee. 
And that very night, as we lay packed tight in
our robes beneath the snow,
And the dogs were fed, and the stars o'erhead 
were dancing heel and toe,
He turned to me, and "Cap," says he, "I'll cash
in this trip, I guess;
And if I do, I'm asking that you won't refuse my 
last request." 

Well, he seemed so low that I couldn't say no;
then he says with a sort of moan:
"It's the cursed cold, and it's got right hold till
I'm chilled clean through to the bone.
Yet 'tain't being dead--it's my awful dread of
the icy grave that pains;
So I want you to swear that, foul or fair,you'll
cremate my last remains." 
A pal's last need is a thing to heed, so I swore
I would not fail;
And we started on at the streak of dawn; but
God! he looked ghastley pale.
He crouched on the sleigh , and he raved all day
of his home in Tennessee;
And before nightfall a corspe was all that was
left of Sam McGee. 

There wasn't a breath in that land of death, and
I hurried, horror-driven,
With a corspe half hid that I couldn't get rid,
because of a promise given;
It was lashed to the sleigh, and it seemed to say:
"You may tax your brawn and brains,
But you promised true, and it's up to you to
cremate those last remains. 
Now a promise made is a debt unpaid, and the
trail has its own stern code.
In the days to come, though my lips were dumb,
in my heart how I cursed that load.
In the long, long night, by the lone firelight,
while the huskies, round in a ring,
Howled out their woes to the homeless snows
--O God! how I loathed the thing. 

And every day that quiet clay seemed to heavy
and heavier grow;
And on I went, though the dogs were spent and
the grub was getting low;
The trail was bad, and I felt half mad, but I 
swore I would not give in;
And I'd often sing to the hateful thing, and it
hearkened with a grin. 
Till I came to the marge of Lake Lebarge, and
a derelict there lay;
It was jammed in the ice, but I was in a trice it
was called the "Alice May."
And I looked at it, and I thought a bit, and I
looked at my frozen chum;
Then "Here." said I, with a sudden cry, "is 
my cr-ma-tor-eum." 

Some planks I tore from the cabin floor and I
lit the boiler fire;
Some coal I found that was lying around, and I
heaped the fuel higher;
The flames just soared, and the furnace roared
--such a blaze you seldom see;
And I burrowed a hole in the flowing coal, and I stuffed Sam McGee. 
Then I made a hike, for I didn't like to hear him
sizzle so;
And the heavens scowled, and the huskies
howled, and the wind began to blow.
It was icy cold; but the hot sweat rolled down my
cheeks, and I don't know why;
And the greasy smoke in an inky cloak went
streaking down the sky. 

I do not know how long in the snow I wrestled 
with grisly fear;
But the stars came out and they danced about
ere again I ventured near;
I was sick with dread, but I bravely said; "I'll
just take a peep inside.
I quess he's cooked, and it's time I looked";...
then the door opened wide. 
And there sat Sam, looking cool and calm, in the 
heart of the furnace roar;
And he wore a smile you could see for a mile, and
he said: "please close the door.
It's fine in here, but I greatly fear you'll let in
the cold and storm--
Since I left Plumtree, down in Tennessee, it's
the first time I've been warm." 

There are strange things done in the midnight sun
By the men who moil for gold;
The Artic trail have their secret tales
That would make your blood run cold;
The Northern Lights have seen queer sights,
But the queerest they ever did see
Was the night on the marge of Lake Lebarge 
I cremated Sam McGee.


----------



## Zenas

Poultry.


----------



## Theognome

Zenas said:


> Poultry.



You're just chicken!

Theognome


----------



## Whitefield

Next time, put the lids on the paint buckets.


----------



## Calvinist Cowboy

that's hideous, Theognome! I'm afraid you've totally destroyed the thread's relevance!


----------



## Theognome

Thank you.

Theognome

-----Added 3/11/2009 at 10:47:23 EST-----

Oh... and here is someone that The Emergent must not forget...


[video=youtube;z52uxxyEy0E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z52uxxyEy0E[/video]


Theognome


----------



## Michael Doyle

Im going old school

[video=youtube;sf_Oz9yFAak]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sf_Oz9yFAak&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Theognome

Also old school...


[video=youtube;b21nxQ6nffE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b21nxQ6nffE[/video]


Theognome


----------



## dbroyles

Theognome said:


> The Cremation of Sam McGee
> 
> There are strange things done in the midnight sun...
> 
> ...I cremated Sam McGee.




One of my all time favorite poems. My freshman roommate (eons ago) from AK had this one memorized.


----------



## tellville

New School:

[video=youtube;LoGYx35ypus]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LoGYx35ypus[/video]


----------



## turmeric

Mark, I totally love that video. It deserves it's own thread.


----------



## Grymir

Oh come on, can't we just get beyond the thunderdome?


----------



## charliejunfan

Why do we call it a thread anyways?


----------



## Grymir

According to Leonard Maltin, this thread is every bit as good as Laserblast.


----------



## Zenas

Pumpkin.


----------



## Skyler

Oh noze! We dropt of teh hot threads list!!!11!1!!


----------



## OPC'n

No one has answered my question


----------



## charliejunfan

The answer to your question is...that...the best baptism debates ordered from 1(best) to 6(least best) are:
1. Dr.Strimple vs. Fred Malone
2. David Vandrunen vs. Thomas Shreiner
3. Paul Manata vs. Gene Cook
4. Greg Strawbridge vs. James White
5. William Shishko vs. James White
6. Dr.Strimple and partner vs. James White and partner

Does anyone know of any other debates available anywhere? between Presbyterian and RB?


----------



## Whitefield

sjonee said:


> No one has answered my question



Are questions really ever answered? But truly, answers can be questioned.


----------



## apaleífo̱

What in Heaven's name has this thread degenerated into, my brethren? Why, what if the Quakers found about this -- or, worse, the Puseyites? On behalf of the good name of Calvinism, I am _thoroughly_ scandalized!


----------



## charliejunfan

Yeah well, start a board called Calvilamp.....just do it....you'll feel better......????


----------



## Skyler

christabella_warren said:


> What in Heaven's name has this thread degenerated into, my brethren? Why, what if the Quakers found about this -- or, worse, the Puseyites? On behalf of the good name of Calvinism, I am _thoroughly_ scandalized!



This thread was degenerated since the fall of Adam. It simply hasn't been regenerated yet. Since we don't know that it was elect, though, we'll just have to watch it and see.


----------



## tellville

Ok, for those Final Fantasy VII lovers out there:

Why do you think FFVII is better than FFVI?


----------



## Zenas

Evil is afoot ladies. 





You should cover it with a sock.

-----Added 3/12/2009 at 05:00:22 EST-----

Post more now.

-----Added 3/12/2009 at 05:01:04 EST-----

h41p m3 p134s3!!!!111one


----------



## charliejunfan

FF7 is better than FF6 because I've never played it, actually I have played it under the name of FF3 for Nintendo D.S.(GREAT GAME!) but it still doesn't compete with the character personalities in FF7. There is just something so valiant about Cloud, and Barret is just crazy. Tifa and Aeris are great girl characters balanced by Yufie, and Sephiroth is the baddest boss ever. Plus just a perfect well rounded suprising story.


----------



## Skyler

tellville said:


> Ok, for those Final Fantasy VII lovers out there:
> 
> Why do you think FFVII is better than FFVI?



I'm not a FFVII lover, so I'll just ignore this post.


----------



## charliejunfan

Final Fantasy games are the only games that I play anymore, I own Final Fantasy I, FF Adventure, II, III, IV, V, VI, VII, VII Crisses Core, VII Dirge of Cerebrus, VIII, IX, X, X-2, XI, and XII I have only played I, III, IV, VII, VII Crisses Core, VIII, IX, X, X-2, and XII, The only ones I have beat in this order are, X and VII. I have started VIII over and over again because I struggle with naming my characters the right names. I've had to change the girl characters names several times because of different girl friends at the time. Now finally I can have a name for the girl character since I'm marrying Simply Nikki (her PB name) soon.


----------



## Zenas

Call of Duty 4 > FFAnything.


----------



## Skyler

Mega Man Legends all the way.

Did I already say that?


----------



## Zenas

Shenanigans.


----------



## charliejunfan

Yes you did already say that!

Isn't that a Mega Man RPG series?


----------



## Zenas

If you're having marital issues, I suggest reading "Loathe and Neglect".


----------



## charliejunfan

Rofl!


----------



## Zenas

Beer mugs should be filled with two things: Beer and pain. Sometimes individually, other times at once.


----------



## Michael Doyle

The answer to that question is blue!


----------



## LadyFlynt

Zenas said:


> Evil is afoot ladies.
> 
> You should cover it with a sock.



 My feet are so ugly, I scare men away if it relied on the appearance of it.



Skyler said:


> Mega Man Legends all the way.
> 
> Did I already say that?



*gasp!* 





-----Added 3/12/2009 at 06:41:34 EST-----



Zenas said:


> Beer mugs should be filled with two things: Beer and pain. Sometimes individually, other times at once.



Billy's got his beer goggles on, eh?


----------



## Rich Koster




----------



## Skyler

charliejunfan said:


> Yes you did already say that!
> 
> Isn't that a Mega Man RPG series?



Yeah. They need to do a Legends III.


----------



## Grymir

tellville said:


> Ok, for those Final Fantasy VII lovers out there:
> 
> Why do you think FFVII is better than FFVI?



Graphics and Plot. I loved the summoning and fighting. The way those circles surrounded my character when I used magic or summoned, magnificent!! And the plot! Barret was a cool character. The music was another aspect that won me over.

I liked the plot for FF6, but the flat graphics of all the earlier versions seemed less after FF7. For the time, they were great, but when FF7 came along, I was mesmerized and enthralled!


----------



## charliejunfan

Like he said... and besides, Clouds sword is huge and yet he wields it like a twig, he wins

although.....I might like Squall from 8 more...


----------



## Athaleyah

charliejunfan said:


> Like he said... and besides, Clouds sword is huge and yet he wields it like a twig, he wins
> 
> although.....I might like Squall from 8 more...



Yeah, Squall was nicer looking than Cloud. Even with the scar. 

And what's not to love about a gun-blade!


----------



## Grymir

Yes, but Cloud's celebration after a battle? Unbeatable.


----------



## charliejunfan

I hope that Final Fantasy Dissidia is released here, it is a Final Fantasy fighting game. You can have Could vs. Squall vs. Tidus vs. Sephiroth and on and on. The japanese game recieved good reviews I think it was 8/10 average rating. Squall's gunblade is cooler than the buster sword, but if Cloud had the gunblade then he would win....although.....hmmm...


----------



## forgivenmuch

tellville said:


> Ok, for those Final Fantasy VII lovers out there:
> 
> Why do you think FFVII is better than FFVI?



FFVII is the only RPG I have ever played. I used to make fun of RPG nerds until about the 9th grade when I got that game. The storyline was so engaging. I haven't played it in ten years probably, but I still remember those days with fondness.


----------



## reformed trucker

This seems to be turning into a gamer's thread. What happened to all things emergent...being relevant and all?


----------



## Zenas

When making a singular noun possessive, you add an apostrophe and an "s" at the end of the noun. Omitting the apostrophe simply pluralizes the noun you meant to leave singular but make possessive. 

To all: Examine your previous posts and determine to whom I am writing this.


----------



## Whitefield

i before e except after c


----------



## forgivenmuch

Zenas said:


> When making a singular noun possessive, you add an apostrophe and an "s" at the end of the noun. Omitting the apostrophe simply pluralizes the noun you meant to leave singular but make possessive.
> 
> To all: Examine your previous posts and determine to whom I am writing this.



Not me, I don't think- but then again, could it have been Aarons posts?


----------



## charliejunfan

You're probably talking to me!


----------



## Mushroom

It can't be a gamers thread 'cuz I aint a gamer and I dont' know any gamer'ses', and that theres relevantly ambiguous' es. Ya'll must be soma them city boys'.


----------



## reformed trucker

Zenas said:


> When making a singular noun possessive, you add an apostrophe and an "s" at the end of the noun. Omitting the apostrophe simply pluralizes the noun you meant to leave singular but make possessive.
> 
> To all: Examine your previous posts and determine to whom I am writing this.



Hey, you're not pulling an eTexas "madejalook" thing, are you?


----------



## Jesus is my friend

Brad said:


> It can't be a gamers thread 'cuz I aint a gamer and I dont' know any gamer'ses', and that theres relevantly ambiguous' es. Ya'll must be soma them city boys'.


----------



## charliejunfan

I wish I had been raised in Scottland.... I think


----------



## Mushroom

charliejunfan said:


> I wish I had been raised in Scottland.... I think


You think, therefore you are raised in Scotland.

Resistance is futile. Assimilation is in Edinburg.


----------



## Berean

christabella_warren said:


> ... worse, the Puseyites?



Say what? Who? 

Puseyites definition of Puseyites in the Free Online Encyclopedia.

And to think of all the 'free' posts I could have gotten in this thread.


----------



## Zenas

It was charliejunfan.


----------



## charliejunfan

HA! I knew it! You gonna tell me that I can't speel now too?


----------



## Zenas

Platypus.


----------



## charliejunfan

Jeet Kune Do


----------



## Mushroom

Duckbilled, even.


----------



## Grymir

Final Fantasy (any number) = mythical game where I save the world.

Emergent Church = mythical Jesus where I save myself.

Allegorical Method of Instruction and Discussion = thread on subject(ive)


----------



## Zenas

Possibly improbable but certainly possible.


----------



## charliejunfan

Joel Osteen is Oprah in disguise! (did I spell that right?)


----------



## Mushroom

Andrew, we're pretty close on posts, pretty close on thanks received, but dude, you are mighty stingy on those thanks given.

Wassup with that?


----------



## Theognome

Beware of low flying reptiles.

Theognome


----------



## Zenas

You must earn my gratitude.


----------



## charliejunfan

Low flying reptiles...got it!


----------



## Zenas

Bill knows way.


----------



## charliejunfan

Do you mean why?


----------



## Zenas

lamb.


----------



## charliejunfan

mutton


----------



## MLCOPE2

500


----------



## charliejunfan

No! the number is 666 Not 499! You're a horrible Dispensational


----------



## Zenas

Criminal.


----------



## MLCOPE2

Shoot, I missed it by one. But woohoo, I made post number 500!



-----Added 3/12/2009 at 11:16:47 EST-----



charliejunfan said:


> No! the number is 666 Not 499! You're a horrible Dispensational


----------



## charliejunfan

HUH??? Your post number=68..... were you talking to someone besides yourself?


----------



## Zenas

Chuck Norris killed Rambo.


----------



## Athaleyah

Thread post 500...


----------



## charliejunfan

Bruce Lee killed Chuck Norris No really! he did! rent Return of the Dragon....you'll see


----------



## Athaleyah

Chuck Norris Facts:

# When the Boogeyman goes to sleep every night, he checks his closet for Chuck Norris.

# Chuck Norris doesn't read books. He stares them down until he gets the information he wants.

# There is no theory of evolution. Just a list of creatures Chuck Norris has allowed to live.

# Outer space exists because it's afraid to be on the same planet with Chuck Norris.

# Chuck Norris does not sleep. He waits.

#Chuck Norris is currently suing NBC, claiming Law and Order are trademarked names for his left and right legs.

# Chuck Norris is the reason why Waldo is hiding.

# Chuck Norris counted to infinity - twice.

# There is no chin behind Chuck Norris’ beard. There is only another fist.

# When Chuck Norris does a pushup, he isn’t lifting himself up, he’s pushing the Earth down.

# Chuck Norris is so fast, he can run around the world and punch himself in the back of the head.

# Chuck Norris’ hand is the only hand that can beat a Royal Flush.

# Chuck Norris can lead a horse to water AND make it drink.

# Chuck Norris doesn’t wear a watch, HE decides what time it is.

# Chuck Norris can slam a revolving door.

# Chuck Norris does not get frostbite. Chuck Norris bites frost

# Remember the Soviet Union? They decided to quit after watching a DeltaForce marathon on Satellite TV.

# Contrary to popular belief, America is not a democracy, it is a Chucktatorship.


----------



## charliejunfan




----------



## Zenas

Lampooned.


----------



## Whitefield

Turne on yur spelchucker like I haves mine on.


----------



## Zenas

Prophecies.


----------



## charliejunfan

I dent now hou too us ith


----------



## Whitefield

whens a wurd is missspellled there ist a red linee undter it ... Im gud.


----------



## Zenas

Semper ubi sub ubi.


----------



## charliejunfan

O, I's waltching truTV Speders


----------



## MLCOPE2

Athaleyah said:


> Thread post 500...


----------



## Zenas

Yawn teh face.


----------



## charliejunfan

Memfish tenisee


----------



## Whitefield

Zenas said:


> Yawn teh face.



I'z watchin Billl oReilly


----------



## charliejunfan

Irish?


----------



## Skyler

*yawn* Night folks...


----------



## Whitefield

yups


----------



## charliejunfan




----------



## Skyler

I wonder...

-----Added 3/12/2009 at 11:39:15 EST-----

Yup, I wonder...


----------



## charliejunfan

Doubt is bad


----------



## Whitefield

I wonder what Skyler is wondering...


----------



## Jesus is my friend

500 Posts.....or 500 Miles......?

[video=youtube;ZeuNxMY_5Uo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZeuNxMY_5Uo[/video]


----------



## charliejunfan

I wonder why Lance is wondering what Skyler is wondering...


----------



## Skyler

If I told you, you would wish I hadn't.


----------



## Whitefield

Serious question:

Who put the bomp in the bomp-a-bomp-a-bomp


----------



## Grymir

Trans-vectored multi-dimensional unlimited self-satisfaction theory of atonement!


----------



## Whitefield

Grymir said:


> Trans-vectored multi-dimensional unlimited self-satisfaction theory of atonement!



Isn't that the latest book by Brian McLaren?


----------



## charliejunfan

Bring it on you wondering if I can't read? huh? huh? you wondering if I have no life? huh? We'll see who has no life when you answer


----------



## Grymir

Whitefield said:


> Grymir said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trans-vectored multi-dimensional unlimited self-satisfaction theory of atonement!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't that the latest book by Brian McLaren?
Click to expand...




Or Rob Bell.


----------



## Zenas

Fact: Brian McClaren has a dartboard with R.C. Sproul's picture on it.


----------



## Grymir

Wondering what charliejunfan is wondering why Lance is wondering what Skyler is wondering...


----------



## reformed trucker

Whitefield said:


> Serious question:
> 
> Who put the bomp in the bomp-a-bomp-a-bomp



The same guy that put the bop in the bop-she-bop-she-bop. Or Don Martin.


----------



## charliejunfan

I am wondering why Timothy is wondering why I am wondering why Lance is wondering what Skyler is wondering...


----------



## Zenas

Question: How many fish could a Fishburn burn if Lawrence Fishburn didn't have an acting career?


----------



## Whitefield

Ever have one of these days?


----------



## Grymir

charliejunfan said:


> I am wondering why Timothy is wondering why I am wondering why Lance is wondering what Skyler is wondering...



*hint* --->


----------



## Zenas

When banking, it is best to keep all firearms drawn.


----------



## Mushroom

I LOOK like that some days..

-----Added 3/12/2009 at 11:52:04 EST-----

Why you ungrateful....

-----Added 3/12/2009 at 11:52:41 EST-----

OOOH NOOO! Merged double post curse!


----------



## Zenas

When asked to recite your "ABC"s, answer that you're confident as to the place of your birth.


----------



## Mushroom

Jes' Fine...


----------



## charliejunfan

Great Odens Raven!


----------



## Zenas

I have 2,400 posts. 

Owned.


----------



## Mushroom

No, I didn't say POLITICS! I said PARLOR TRICKS!


----------



## Whitefield

Hello? OnStar?


----------



## Athaleyah

Zenas said:


> I have 2,400 posts.
> 
> Owned.



Does that mean that you have to stop posting now so that your post doesn't become a lie?


----------



## charliejunfan

why do you think I'm posting so much on this thread????

-----Added 3/12/2009 at 11:57:28 EST-----

good point angela


----------



## Mushroom

Missed it by _*that*_ much!


----------



## Zenas

You crave acceptance.


----------



## charliejunfan

Sure...


----------



## Zenas

And cheetos.


----------



## charliejunfan

This is the only place I can earn higher rank! I don't have money for a job so I don't have money for school so I don't have money for a job etc. So my current occupation is to up my rank here


----------



## Whitefield

'nuff said -


----------



## forgivenmuch

Is it possible this thread could live on until the Second Coming?


----------



## Athaleyah




----------



## Mushroom

Whitefield said:


> 'nuff said -


Caption: "Man, those schoolgirls can sure get angry!"


----------



## charliejunfan

Yes, this thread might just keep going until the 2nd Advent


----------



## Whitefield

Real men -


----------



## charliejunfan

Honor! Cinderella Man is a good movie


----------



## Berean

LOL! Reminds me of a former co-worker. More like cow-worker. Yes, she was a trial.


----------



## charliejunfan

feminism


----------



## forgivenmuch

charliejunfan said:


> Yes, this thread might just keep going until the 2nd Advent



I suppose it's good that He will find us ready, posting on the PB.


----------



## charliejunfan

Yup


----------



## Mushroom

Whitefield said:


> Real men -


Yep. That stopped the laughing. Those guys stood right up.


----------



## charliejunfan

Amen, I play as them when I kill nazis in medal of honor heroes 2 for Wii


----------



## Grymir

Jesus is coming. Look busy.


----------



## charliejunfan

mhmm


----------



## forgivenmuch

Grymir said:


> Jesus is coming. Look busy.



I guess I got Left Behind.


----------



## charliejunfan

Yup we are left behind. WOOO! I made 700! I'm in the 700 club!


----------



## Grymir

Left Behind with only 87 posts to go!!!


----------



## Athaleyah

But now we can join the Tribulation Force! And we can entreat the people we find to allow Jesus to come into their hearts! Once we do so ourselves of course. At least this time the anti-Christ is in America and clearly identified!


----------



## tellville

Ninja + Emergent + FFVII + FFVI + Puritan + 5 = ?


----------



## Zenas

Knights are more powerful when advanced to the 5th and 6th ranks.


----------



## NaphtaliPress

Okay. That's enough for the fun thread.


----------

